# Forward Progression



## grant (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm beginning this fitness journal not only for recording my training for the day but also to record my diet and how I feel and look for the day in order to better facilitate progress in building a better me.



 Today I'm planning on cardio although this might shift into something different when I enter the gym. Although I find that I'm fairly consistent with my training (I always fit in a workout or two for each body part each week), I'm finding that this isn't consistent enough. I need to work on recording my workouts so that I know where I need work and where I'm making progress. It is my hope that this journal might necessitate this.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2005)

I've seen you progress from a lurker to posting mostly in the diet/nutrition and recipe forums. What are you goals and stats? Oh ya, lol, and good luck.


----------



## grant (Aug 1, 2005)

*August 1, 2005 Workout*

Today after work...

    50 min. fun run, haven't had a good run in a long time.  Weekend carb-load?

    Supplemented with 4 oz. Redline about an 1 and 1/2 hrs. before actual workout began.

   Followed with a little whey-blueberries.

   Low carb tortilla with crab salad

 Not sure about tomorrow, going to be 95--might go the gym just so I don't have to be in my hot little apartment, but really need a day off after the weekend and today's bout.

   Last stats:  Maybe a month or two old---

   Height: 5' 10"
   Weight:  138--thinking upwards to 140 now
   Bodyfat % 3.9--think this has increased to about 5%

   Goals:

   To increase upper body mass, chest-
   Futher define/develop abdominals
   Maintain low bodyfat %
   Increase/maintain cardio endurance (although I realize this might seem a little counter productive to increasing overall mass)

 May have a casein shake later before bed to reduce the crazy catabolism that's going to occur within the next couple of days from all 'dat crazzzy cardio I just did.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow, you have an extrodinarily low bf% and low body weight for your height. Have you ever considered bulking? How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## grant (Aug 2, 2005)

*August 2, 2005*

Abs class today, no joke--, Kristin (instructor) showed up instead of the male instructor who usually teaches Tuesday night (which isn't my regular night anyway) but read he was ACSM certified and wanted to ask about his studying, the test, etc.

 She had us doing something new (to me) twisty lowering things--argh, wasn't too happy--muscle simply wouldn't function like that so far into the class. _Next time...

_I really do enjoy the class even though it's a total ass kicker but if it wasn't I probably wouldn't enjoy it as much as I do. 10 min. cooldown on elliptical, another piece of cardio equipment I haven't utilized in quite awhile.

 Was markedly hungry today, I knew I was going to be. Differences included lack of healthy fat in breafast and a lowered protein intake. I'm definitely thinking that at least the inclusion of a healthy fat whether it's pb or flax or something is required to encourage satiey throughout the day, otherwise I go crazy.(ier).

 Tomorrow (off??) probably not as I know I probably won't be making it to the gym on Thurs. evening, I've always wanted to try and workout in the morning though. Going to have to start soon though with the advent of my graduate studies. Goin out for some celery I think, need to walk about a bit.

 Supped with 2 oz. redline with fairly good results today. This was 2 oz. less than yesterday, hope I'm not kept awake for 1/2 the night. Other supps included Endurus Runners Serum and Glucophage XR.


----------



## grant (Aug 3, 2005)

*August 3, 2005*

Tired and cranky today due to not being able to sleep last night...any guesses as to why??

 Today I decided to drag myself to the gym, even though I was tired and really need a day off, (going to be tom. anyway as I have an appt.).

 Bis.

 Standing bi curl
 Standing hammer curl
 Concentration curl
 Hammersmith Seat Bicep curl--first time with this, enjoyed it.

 Sometimes it surprises me how much weight I can throw around, maybe sacrificing form a little bit sometimes is worth it.

 Glad I'm trying to accomplish more.

 Hope I can sleep tonight.  Supplements same as yesterday.


----------



## grant (Aug 4, 2005)

*August 4, 2005*

Today I will be taking the day off from the gym planning on incredible weekend barrage though as well as Friday evening workout.  Think I'm going to buy myself a bottle of wine tonight though... hard time relaxing of late.

Following a new routine that I found recently in a magazine, (yes I do follow some of those routines in magazines), although I modifiying it slightly to, I would also like to incorporate at least 2 chest days in a weeks worth of workouts as it's really the body part that I want to develop the most, although my abs are a very close second.

Dumbbell bench
Close-grip bench press
Wide-grip bench press
Incline dumbbell press
Dips
Pec-deck/cable flye depending on which machine is available--maybe include low-pulley here instead of straight across the chest
Skull-crushers
Tricep rope pressdown or some variation thereof heartpump love these btw)

Also decided to lock myself out of my apt this morning, first time in many years, I hope it doesn't end up costing $$$, $$$ I don't have.

Received my ACSM book---


----------



## grant (Aug 6, 2005)

*August 5, 2005*

Didn't have a the best workout today, was tired even though I supplemented with about 4 oz of Redline beforehand and adqueate carb intake before workout.  Lunch was low-carb though, sure this might have had something to do with it.  Didn't follow above workout as I didn't bring my sheet, gym busy but managed to hit everything and ended up going pretty heavy on the last couple of sets that I did.

 Incline barbell
 DB Bench press
 Chest press machine
 Incline chest press machine
 Low pulley

 workout ended up being about an hr, cooled down with 5 min. on stationary bike.

 Ended up drinking and eating...too much turned into an oatmeal binge session.


----------



## grant (Aug 6, 2005)

*August 6, 2005*

Today I skipped my abs class and just did a lot of cardio, didn't want to give up a good HR and wasn't feeling all that well anyway.

   25. min elliptical
   45 min.  stairclimber
   30 min. bike

 Watch said 72% of target HR avg. and I think I maxed @ about 82-85% for a total of 1002 total kcal burned. Not bad for an hr and 40 min.

   Fucking oatmeal god I hate drinking, tired now.  Chest sore...


----------



## grant (Aug 8, 2005)

*August 7, 2005*

Today was an OK day, looked great after my cardio workout, everything really came together well diet wise on Saturday.  Sunday however, I was in a shitty mood again.  Back workout turned out pretty well as I'm posting this the day after and am pretty sore.

Didn't write down what I did or weight but noticed while I was working out that I'm working more toward failure, lifting heavier

Trying to remember what I did...

Wide grip chins 4 sets 6-8 reps turned out pretty good
Close grip pulldown 4 sets 12-6 reps
Wide grip pulldowns
Incline rows
Seated rows
Seated row (machine)

Cooldown on Elliptical 10 min.

Diet ended up sucking last night--what the fuck, I need to eat more during the day so I don't over do it at night


----------



## grant (Aug 9, 2005)

*August 8, 2005*

OK, today I decided to work legs, workout consisted of two exercises, yes 2!!

EZ bar deads, not sure I like these, form is just too weird for me, strain in lower back, no weight, then 10 lbs but felt the pump after my 4 sets

Lunges, THESE ALWAYS FUCKING KILL ME, but I like them. A little tough on the knees though worked with 30 db through entire 4 sets. Couldn't do anymore. Didn't want to kill myself.

Decided to cooldown with 10 min. run. Felt pretty good. 

Asked one of the trainers whose ASCM certified about the certification process and the exam, seems I should take the 3 day CPT course, instead of the 1 day.


----------



## grant (Aug 11, 2005)

*August 9-10*

Off both days--incredibly tired, wouldn't have taken Wed. off but had to go and test drive some cars in the suburbs.  Tired, god I want to give up drinking altogether, didn't get home until about 9:00.


----------



## grant (Aug 12, 2005)

*August 11, 2005*

Abs class went OK, still need to develop those transverse muscles however I beggining to think that it's my lower back that I need to be working on in addition to my abs.  Had energy after class so I decided to work shoulders, had a pretty good workout and then 10 min. cooldown.  Ate a lot last night (again).  Ugh, 3000 cals again.

Abs class

Dumbbell Lateral Raise
Dumbbell Front Raise
Dumbbell Shrug
Dumbbell Rear Lateral Raise
Standing Front Plate Raise

Cooldown 10 min.


----------



## grant (Aug 17, 2005)

*August 17, 2005*

Sorry sorry sorry, been ridiculously busy at work and at home.  Training over the weekend was good, had a good cardio day on Sat., Friday I had a really good chest day.  Sun. I did a light bit of arms/back, Monday and Tues. I had off.  But back in the saddle today.  Not sure what I'm going to devote this workout to but I'm really inclined to do chest.  GAINING A LOT OF FAT.  Having some real issues with binge eating lately.  Not sure what do with myself.  Need to really exercise some self control.   Balancing out my carb intake throughout the day I'm sure would help.  Limiting this mega fiber meals as a substitute for some kind of carb I'm sure will help to.


----------



## grant (Aug 18, 2005)

*August 17, 2005*

Felt really good to be back in the gym.

Performed mainly chest but also decided to go kinda full body after the last two nights of carb up

Incline barbell bench press  (even though I hate the stupid barbell)
Dumbbell bench press  
Squats OK
Standing barbell bicep curl/Dumbbell hammer curl OK
Seated machine press  
Seated machine high pull -- felt really good  

I may have incorporated something else here and there but I think for the most part this was the workout. God, I really need to sit down and work something solid out with regard to a workout instead of just eye balling in every single time. I know that I need to change my workout as it has been awhile since I implemented some major change. At the very least I'm thinking about changing my sets and reps to 3 and 10 respecively. However, I have been working heavier which has been great although my back is bothering me a bit these days. Not sure why, think it may be my posture though. Also reworking the diet to incorporate more complex carbohydrate throughout the day so I don't end up going crazy and binging like I have been. I think this might elevate the fat gain issue and also make for some good gains. BALANCE. It would be nice. 

The order for the day then is a redesign of the workout plan, to include either a change in sets/reps, and concentrate regime of exercises split between days or develop some sort of full body routine.

Sun: Chest
Mon: OFF
Tue: Triceps/Biceps
Wed: Chest
Thu: Abs
Fri: Shoulders/Legs
Sat: Cardio?/Back

All workouts will have a ten min. cooldown period
3 sets 10 reps 1 min. rest although I've been having a good results with increasing my weight/lower reps and slightly increasing my rest times between sets


----------



## grant (Aug 18, 2005)

*Back*

Wide grip chins 4 sets x bw or Pull down to front 3 x 
DB Bent over rows 3 x
Supine row 4 x
Seated wide grip rows 
Cable seated row

*Chest*

Incline bench press or DB incline press
DB bench press
Machine chest press
Dips
Decline db press
Low pulley flye
Pullovers

*Triceps*

Close grip bench press
Skull Crushers
Tricep cable pressdown
Overhead db extensions (perhaps seated with greater amt of weight)

*Biceps*

Preacher curls
Hammer curls
Bicep cable curl

*Shoulders*

Dumbbell lat. raise
Dumbbell front raise
Arnolds or db shoulder presses

*Legs*

Squats
Lunges
Deads


----------



## grant (Aug 19, 2005)

*August 18, 2005*

OK Abs class today  was fairly good although tough. Getting through some of the last sets but still very hard. Showing some improvement.

Abs class

10 min. treadmill cooldown

Diet last night was good, worked out something completely new yesterday which I think might help me to lose some of the recent fat gain and retain some the recent muscle gain.

Today I begin my 3 day ACSM workshop hope it's worth the $$$.


----------



## grant (Aug 21, 2005)

*August 20, 2005*

Had today off from gym due cPT training


----------



## grant (Aug 21, 2005)

*August 20, 2005*

Excellent workout, decided to work back along with shoulders.

 Included Free Motion machines, amazing.


----------



## grant (Aug 22, 2005)

*August 21, 2005*

Another really good workout. Very satisfied today with soreness level today, although I think I may have eaten a bit too much yesterday night after workout. Would've liked to have let it go after sushi but of course I didn't. Damn, learning though.​​
*Chest*​Incline Barbell Chest Press​Dumbbell Chest Press​Machine Chest Press​High Pulley Chest Flye​Dips​​
*Cardio*​40 min. HIIT​5 min. cool down on treadmill​​
Damn I love cardio. I wish it wasn't so detrimental to my overall growth. I think the Lipo 6 has been working well satisfied with the results thus far. No headaches like last time.​
Had bodyfat measured yesterday by very liberal pinching and experienced cPT, 5.2% @ 146 lbs. Recalculating diet, can't believe I require all those calories and CARBS. It would be nice to get some good growth in though instead of chugging along like I have been. Should probably take tonight off but I think I'll probably be working out due to all the food I did eat yesterday night. It wouldn't have been so bad I guess if I had consumed more earlier in the day. I have this weird habit of indulging once, which I think is fine. But then when I wake up, and yes I do wake up several times, I fix myself the same thing, and then again when I wake up about an hour later. Not good. Not getting enough overall calories from carbs or I think fat. ​​
Upper body is very sore, especially chest and back from Sat. and Sun. Should probably do some low impact cardio tonight to burn off some of that fucking glycogen that's floating around my body. Hopefully reducing protein, diet soda, and water intake will reduce bloating overall.​


----------



## grant (Aug 23, 2005)

*August 23, 2005*

Binged last night--not good.  Didn't consume enough during day.  Started early though, 650 some odd grams of carbohydrate, plus wine probably didn't help.     When I do buy the wine usually on a Monday or Tuesday I usually end up bingeing--gee one probably has something to do with other!

Woke up early this morning and:

*Cardio:*

30 min. steady state on elliptical
5 min. cooldown


----------



## grant (Aug 25, 2005)

*August 24, 2005*

Worst day of my life??? Quite possibly. Didn't sleep at all last night and dragged myself to work. It was truly awful. Didn't think the day would ever end. Went home and crashed for a couple of hours then woke and made myself some zucchini pancakes, yummy, then went back to bed. Good thing though, made myself some whole wheat honey bread, *finally *turned out good, must have been the super small loaves I was making before.

ABSOLUTELY NO WORKOUT. MUTHAFUCKA.


----------



## grant (Aug 25, 2005)

*August 25, 2005*

Woke up early this morning and went to the gym to do some steady state cardio on the elliptical. Not bad for my beginning stint of morning work. Super annoying guy on elliptical again this morning . Whatever, they're his joints.


Anyway. Really want to get an i-Pod mini in in order to really get into that workout zone. Find the gym music is all too often super quiet or just plain boring. Maybe next pay period.  Can't wait for abs class tonight  Might be doing some shoulder work as well. Possibly arms. Sushi tonight?? I don't know that bread turned out really good last night and I do need to save some $$ for that i-Pod. Also would like to get me VO2 max tested.

As of last weekend:
RHR: 49
Bodyfat: 5.3%
Weight: (in lbs) 146

I have increased both lean tissue as well as overall body fat. I would nice if I could further develop some muscle tissue while increasing my overall calories to build that muscle tissue while making sure that I do at times when this isn't going to lead to fat gain, all the while reducing or keeping the same overall body fat.

*Cardio*

33 min. steady state elliptical ??
429 calories
45% from fat
HR
Max 167
Avg 142


----------



## grant (Aug 25, 2005)

*Workout Routine*

*Triceps*

Reverse Pushdowns
Dumbbell Tricep Extensions
Seated Dumbbell Tricep Extensions

*Biceps*

Reverse Curls
Preacher Curls
Hammer Curls

*Shoulders*
Lateral Raises
Bent-over Lateral Raises
Upright Rows
One-Dumbbell Front Raises
Pec Deck Rear Delt Laterals


----------



## grant (Aug 26, 2005)

*August 26, 2005*

Got to this gym this morning! Yeaaaaaaaaah. 

Focused on the arms, probably could have used a bit more caffeine as I didn't really feel that dynamic about the workout. Irritated that I didn't take my tri workout that I had built yesterday although I did end up hitting most of the exercises that I had planned on.

All sets are 3-4 sets 4-8 reps and with 1-2 sets with 12-14 warm ups reps

*Triceps*

Dumbbell Triceps Extensions _(Worked very heavy with these could barely get the last set up, worked w/partials)_
Reverse Pushdowns _(I liked these however note keep elbows stationary at sides)_
One-Arm Reverse Pushdowns _(1 set only)_
Tricep Dips _Nice burn_


*Biceps*
Barbell Curls
Preacher Curls _(Usually utilize the EZ-Bar for these however decided that I would try the free EZ, mistake, was too heavy, form off)  _
Hammer Curls

*Cardio*
Ran home from gym


----------



## grant (Aug 26, 2005)

*August 25, 2005 II*

Later that day...

Abs went well, although she had us doing these side oblique thingies  , just couldn't do 'em.  The pilates pulls went really well though , just keep on getting better and better at those, yea!!!

After abs, I did decide to continue the workout at worked shoulders and upper back

*Shoulders*

Bent-over Lateral Raises
One-Dumbbell Front Raises
Upright Rows
Machine Shoulder Press
Pec Deck Rear Delt Laterals

*Cardio:*

Walked home for cooldown


----------



## grant (Aug 27, 2005)

*August 27, 2005*

Excellent workout, was worried that I wasn't going to make it to the gym today as I had about a million things to do all over the city.

  Finally did make and had an excellent chest workout which included some new exercises.

  I also ran afterwards and had a fabulous run.

*Chest

*Incline Dumbbell Press
  Barbell Bench Press
  Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Super Incline Press
  Lifetime Fitness Chest Press
Cable Crossover

*Cardio

*51 min.
  687 cal.
  40% fat
  HR
  Max 173
  Avg 151


----------



## grant (Aug 29, 2005)

*August 28, 2005*

Today I was incredibly tired, probably in overtraining mode.  To top it off my allergies were really bothering me.

Thought I would have a day of cardio but my legs were sore from yesterday's run and I just didn't have the energy I thought I might, so I shifted my workout to a back routine.  So irritated with my diet again, seems I just get up and will eat stuff in the middle of the night.  Grrr.     I hate doing that, I never used to, I don't know where the hell my discipline went, I guess I think I have carte blanche or something when it comes to diet and I don't .  I need to front load my caloric intake more and just discipline myself not to over indulge at night, stick to my carefully worked out diet.

*Back*

Assisted Chin ups
Supine Rows
Bent Rows
One-Arm Dumbbell Rows
Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Pulldowns
Reverse Pec Deck Flyes


----------



## grant (Aug 29, 2005)

*August 29, 2005*

Surpised myself today and instead of taking a day off (due to allergies and the need to actually take a day off from the gym) I went to the gym and had a pretty good leg workout.     I usually don't work legs as they're probably my best overall body part development wise.

  All exercises included 4-5 sets with 15-4 reps

 *Legs

*Hack Squat
  Squats
  Deadlifts
  Seated Machine Hip Adductors
  Seat Machine Hip Abductors
  DB Lunges*

  Cardio

*10 min. cool down on elliptical


----------



## * Legion * (Aug 29, 2005)

Grant, is nobody responding to your journal?  Good stuff here!  I am going to definately keep up with this. Keep pumping!


----------



## grant (Aug 30, 2005)

*August 30, 2005*

*Cardio

*This morning I did cardio although I really need a day off here so I kept it short and sweet, would really like to get to abs class tonight but as I said.

 HIIT

 20 min.
 294 cal.
 50% fat
 HR
 Max 158
 Avg 114

 5 min. cooldown on treadmill

 Feeling pretty shitty otherwise.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 30, 2005)

no!


----------



## grant (Aug 30, 2005)

*Addendum to August 29, 2005*

DOMS setting in for legs, started earlier this morning, back sore too.  The worst always seems to be two days after workout.  Surprised my legs aren't a bit more sore today, though it's good that I'm not totally ripping them up like I used to.

 Did take this evening off and will probably take tomorrow off.  Although I don't want to.  Grrr.    But you grow outside of the gym---blah blah.


----------



## grant (Aug 31, 2005)

*August 31, 2005*

Today, DOMS definitely set in!!!  Hip adductors are especially sore.     Decided to go to the gym, even though need a total day off blah blah...

*Shoulders

*Rotator cuff--Lateral rotations
       Upright rows
       One-arm Dumbbell Press _ Really liked these, aka Arnolds, totally will build upon core muscle strength (much needed)
_Front Raises--DB
       Front Raise--EZ Bar
       Bent-over Lateral Raises _On second set developed twinge in right shoulder, stopped immediately damn hope this doesn't interfer with Friday's Chest workout
_Pec Deck Rear Delt Laterals
  *Cardio

*Walked/Ran to store and walked 1/2 back. Nice weather have to enjoy this while it lasts, can't believe today is the last day of August. 

​


----------



## grant (Sep 1, 2005)

*September 1, 2005*

OFF TODAY, DON'T WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT.


----------



## grant (Sep 3, 2005)

*September 2, 2005*

*Chest

*Flat Bench Press
 Incline Dumbbell Press
 Iso-Lateral Chest Press
 Low Pulley Flye
 Pec Deck Flye

*Cardio

*10 min. cooldown incline treadmill

 OK workout...thought I could go even heavier on some of the chest work.  Diet bizarre lately, really gain some weight grrr.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 3, 2005)

why not post sets and reps at least?


----------



## grant (Sep 3, 2005)

*September 3, 2005*

*Abs

*1/2 hour class

*Cardio

*20 min. steady state elliptical
 WATCH STOPPED 1/2 THROUGH WORKOUT
 HR steady at about 155 bpm

 5 min cooldown on treadmill


----------



## grant (Sep 3, 2005)

*Addendum to Sept. 2, 2005*




			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> why not post sets and reps at least?


 OK OK...sorry had to post day after and before class this morning, remembered another exercise too. _Should start bringing some sort of log to gym to record everything._



*Chest

*Flat Bench Press  _*Warm up 12 12* 10 8 6 4 4_
    Incline Dumbbell Press _10 8 6 4 4_
    Iso-Lateral Incline Chest Press _8 8 6 4 _
  Machine Chest Press _10 8 8 6 4_
    Low Pulley Flye _12 12 10 10 8_
    Pec Deck Flye  _12 10 10 8 6_

*Cardio

*10 min. cooldown incline treadmill

    OK workout...thought I could go even heavier on some of the chest work.  Diet bizarre lately, really gain some weight grrr


----------



## grant (Sep 4, 2005)

*September 4, 2005*

Good workout today, on vacation at my parents.  Had take advantage of the opportunity to work out at their gym--different machines, more than my gym in the city.

 Decided to do a full body routine utlized posterior/anterior rotation training

*Workout
*
 Good Mornings _First time I've tried these, were fun 14 12 10 8 8 
_Squats _12 10 8 6 6_
 T-Bar Row _12 10 8 8 8 _
 Incline Dumbbell Press _10 8 8 6 6 _
 Reverse Grip Bicep Curl _10 10 8 8 _
 Reverse Pushdowns _12 12 10 8 8

 Workout wasn't necessarily heavy as I was in a newer environment and trying some new things, including the Good Mornings, which I can feel in my lower back now, which I know is weak anyway.  I did feel through the movement though in my hamstrings and gluteus.  Reverse grip barbell curl also good, felt aggresive through the forearm as it should.  __I really felt the trapezius engage during the T__-Bar Rows especially in the earlier sets with lighter weight.  
_

*Cardio

*Ski type machine unfamiliar with 10 min., similiar to elliptical though no arm movement


----------



## grant (Sep 5, 2005)

*September 5, 2005*

Off Today


----------



## grant (Sep 6, 2005)

*September 6, 2005*

This morning...short and sweet, no 

*Cardio

*20 min. steady state elliptical
 247 cal.
 45% Fat
 Max 81%
 Avg 75%

 Tomorrow morning??


----------



## grant (Sep 7, 2005)

*September 7, 2005*

Had a great workout today, surprisely so considering I felt exhausted afterwork.

 Decided on a trapezius/latmissmus dorsi/deltoid concentration for today

*Back/Shoulder

*Assisted Chin ups _8 6 6 4
_Close Grip Lateral Pulldowns _10 8 8 8 8
_Straight Arm Lateral Pulldowns _Tried these for the first time, enjoyed them though better with a lighter weight 10 8 8 8 
_Narrow Grip Front Press _These will help develop my upper chest as well as the shoulder region 12 10 8 6 6
_Rows _These felt really good today for some reason, they've always kind of eluded me too but I went heavier than usual and it felt good! 8 8 6 6 :_hot:
 Pec Deck Rear Laterals _Started off a bit too heavy with these and again with that twinge in my right delt--not good, eased up though on the weight and finished three sets of 8

_*Cardio

*Had a REALLY good cooldown on the elliptical and bumped my time to 25 min.  Only wish I had worn my HR monitor.  400 cals. you (machine) say???  

 Debating on whether or not I should go tomorrow morning and have a chest workout or do cardio or go to abs tomorrow evening...


----------



## grant (Sep 8, 2005)

*September 8, 2005*

Good workout, abs class was tough but what's new. Showing some improvement with some of the pilates-type movements which is good, would like to try and wear my hr monitor to class once just to see exactly what I get to during the workout. _Concern, lower back twinges during lower abdominal exercises.

_After abs decided to head to the weight area and focus on the chest, although abbreviated it felt amazing to lift, went heavy with smaller number of reps.

*ABS CLASS
*_1/2 hour

_*Chest

*Dumbbell bench press _10 8 6 4 4
_Incline barbell bench press _10 8 6 3 3
_High pulley flye _10 8 8 10 Felt good though decreased weight on the last set to really feel full muscle contraction

   Would like to emphasize how tight I felt after workout, happy with quick and to the point chest routine--

_*Cardio

*Went from running to walking after five.  10 mins total cooldown.

This is where things went from great to OK
 Started a run incline tread at a pretty good pace but five mins. into the run my anterior tibialis started to spasm on the left and then sure enough on the right, shoes weren't the best for running today and I didn't warm up which would probably explain it.
 
Would like to do cardio tomorrow morning and have an evening legs day tomorrow evening.

 Diet---oh god what did I do last night too much oatmeal, again, need to focus on the carbies during the day--and perhaps healthy fats.

   Grrr.


----------



## grant (Sep 9, 2005)

*September 9, 2005*

*Cardio

*20 min HIIT
 5 min cooldown
 293 cals.
 50 % Fat
 Max 167-86%
 Ave 137-70%


----------



## grant (Sep 9, 2005)

*Addendum to September 9, 2005*

Feeling kinda tired this evening, decided to take the evening off and try to relax a bit.  Stressed lately--work especially hectic , good but hectic, starting school next week, ending work next week, personal training exam coming up week after (I think).  

 Training coming along, probably could've skipped the cardio this morning and had a leg workout in either morning or evening.  Body is tired though, just can't seem to wake up today  .   Also kinda bloated, like I had too much water and too much salt today, ??  Would lilke to incorporate weight training every day but one during the week although with putting as much as I am into lifiting I'm not sure I can really handle it.

 Abs are sore, chest will (should) be sore tomorrow, back really stiff and sore.  Good to know that I'm doing some damage, makes me happy!!


----------



## grant (Sep 10, 2005)

*September 10, 2005*

*Lower Body
*
   Squats _10 10 8 8 6 4_
  Good Mornings _10 10 8 8 (lower weight)_
    Dumbbell Lunges _10 8 6 4_
    Hip Machine Adductors _10 10 8 8 6_
    Hip Machine Abductors _10 10 10 8_
    Dumbbell Lunges _10 8 6 4_
    Machine Leg Extensions _10 8 6 6 4_
   Free Motion Machine Squats _10 8 8 6 6_
   Free Motion Marchine Spilt Stance Squats _8 8 _
   Free Motion Machine One-Leg Squats  _8 8 _
   Free Motion Machine Hamstring _10 10

_*Cardio

*20 min. run on treadmill
   5 min. cooldown treadmill

   For some reason (radio interference) my watch stopped reading my HR some 10 min into my run  Really pisses me off when it does that but HR was varied between 80 and 85% and treadmill said about 245 cals. burned. Probably somewhat higher actually due to the higher HR.

 Went lower in weight initially in the workout as my knees where kinda bothering me with the squats even though I wasn't even near parallel, Good mornings--lower back "strain" although I know that I have one of the weakest lower back on the face of the earth but really felt through the glutes and hammies. Dumbbell lunges were fun, really got my HR rate up with these, really happy with the last set, gluteal and hamstring .  Freemotion machines, I love 'em, really isolate the muscle, worked up a sweat with these.  

   Hope I'm not too tired tomorrow...


----------



## grant (Sep 11, 2005)

*September 11, 2005*

Rough day today emotionally.  Finally got to my workout though--my time.

*Triceps/Biceps; antagonist training

*Barbell Curl
 Tricep Kickbacks
 Freemotion machine Concentration Curls
 Freemotion machine Two Arm Seated Curls
 Skulls Crushers
 Cable rope bicep curls
 Tricep rope pushdowns

*Cardio

*10 min. cooldown


----------



## grant (Sep 12, 2005)

*September 12, 2005*

Roused by a firetruck and ambulance brigade arriving at his building at 5:00 AM, dehydrated, bloated, and lacking intensity Grant drags himself to the the gym. Undaunted he initially floats to the elliptical machine, attempting to burn some of the ridiculously tardy calories he consumed late last night. ​ 
Alas, after three minutes he realizes that cardio would not be in the works for today and resigns himself to the lower echelons of the weight room. "I'll do chest!", he reassures himself. First to the dumbbell bench press then to the Hammerstrength Iso-Lateral Incline Chest Press he deligently counts out his reps and sets. A slight twinge develops in his right shoulder, "God I hope it's not the rotary cuff...", the words drop like rain in one of many puddles dotting the street of his day, already flooded with worries and stresses of a young man soon to be entering graduate school and quitting his full-time job. 

After the incline effort he decides to finish the workout with some Freemotion (although realizing this brief but relatively effective workout wouldn't suffice for the day) he pulls out his finishing flyes and promises himself a redemption later that evening.

Looking at his watch he realizes that he must drag himself  into work and accomplish fifty million things before he even makes it to bus projecting him and his ziploc container laden backpack downtown to his banal desk job. <sigh> "I hate Mondays", he mutters to himself, trudging, head hung in thought, back to his apartment.

No but really...

*Chest*

Dumbbell Bench Press _12 12 8 8 6 4_
Hammerstrength Iso-Lateral Incline Chest Press _10 10 8 8_
Freemotion Flyes _10 10 10 10 _


----------



## grant (Sep 12, 2005)

*Addendum to September 12, 2005*

OK, back to the gym I went...

*Chest

*Machine Chest Press _12 12 10 8 8 6_
 Incline Barbell Chest Press _8 6 5 6_
 Pec Deck Flyes _12 10 10 8_
 Freemotion Flyes _6 6 4 _
 Freemotion Chest _6 6 4_

*Cardio

*10 min. cooldown elliptical


----------



## grant (Sep 13, 2005)

*September 13, 2005*

Last day of the job...took the day off from the gym.  Tomorrow first day of graduate school, hope I can make it to the gym for back day.  Tomorrow morning?


----------



## grant (Sep 14, 2005)

*September 14, 2005*

*Back
* 
  Bent Rows _12 12 8 8 6 6_
  One Arm Dumbbell Rows _10 10 8 8 6 4_
  Close Grip Lat Pulldowns _8 8 6 6_ 
  Seat Rows _8 8 6 6_
  Straight arm Lat Pulldowns _10 10 8 6_
  Freemotion two arm alternating seated lateral pulldown _9 8 6 6_

*Cardio
*
 5 min. cooldown on bike


----------



## grant (Sep 15, 2005)

*September 15, 2005*

Crazy couple of days with starting school...

 Feel really bloated lately, gaining some weight I think, fat, or maybe just not used to carrying more weight.  Weird feeling.

 Too many carbies later at night?

 Ugh, need to make some changes I think.

*Abs

*1/2 hour class.

*Cardio

*Ran to apt from train, walked after gym around neighborhood to cooldown


----------



## grant (Sep 16, 2005)

*September 16, 2005*

*Cardio

*Steady state elliptical 30 min. NO HR MONITOR ggrrrrr.
   5 min. cooldown to apt.
   75% to 80% of max hr estimate
   490 cals. or so the machine said

 Ugh, gained so much weight. My old "big" pair of jeans are tight on my thighs, and I know I've gained some body fat. Damn it. On the other hand, I've honestly gotten the most compliments from complete strangers on my body in the last week than I ever did before. People actually think that I go the gym...bizarre. The only difference is that I'm eating more. Funny what people think.

 Probably going to attempt to make it back tonight although today is supposed to be another extra long day at school. Maybe shoulders, or arms this evening...or legs. Hmm.


----------



## grant (Sep 18, 2005)

*September 17, 2005*

Today I felt incredibly awful, my face looked like a pancake.    I've decided to discontinue some of the supplementation, including the creatine and the Nutrex. The creatine is nice as it benefits my lifting in the gym, however it seems to contribute to water retention and feel it's making me feel worse overall. The Nutrex is stupid as I'm not trying to cut right now.

 The bloat, nausea, and fatigue and lack of training were all due to the fact that I drank. Three vodka gimlets when I went out last night...

    #1 I'm not supposed to drink--actual doctor's orders.  I may have some sort of blood disorder

    #2 It interfers with my body's water level, contributes to fatigue, is full of empty calories and derails my training effort.

 I have to remember all these thing the next time I think about engaging in that type of behavior again, which won't be anytime soon.


----------



## grant (Sep 18, 2005)

*September 18, 2005*

*Legs

*Squats _10 8 8 6 6
_Good mornings _10 8 8 6 6
_Dumbbell Lunges _8 8 6 6_
   Freemotion split stance squats _10 8 8 6 6
_Machine Ab Crunch _10 8 8 8 _
 Deadlifts _10 8 8 6 6
_Machine leg curls _8 8 6 6
_Machine hip adductor _8 8 6 6
_Hammerstrength Iso Lateral Leg Extension _10 8 8 8 -- utilizing unilateral motion (one leg at a time)

_*Cardio

*25 min. Hills setting on Elliptical w/5 min. cooldown walk back to apartment
355 cals.
   50% fat
   Max 161
   Avg 134

 Workout wasn't anything too intense, not as intense as last leg day which in part had to do with the drinking from a couple of nights ago. Kept the weight lighter and added some sets. Cardio wasn't anything to intense either, but a good workout overall. Planning on doing some more work later tonight I think, perhaps some cardio, really burn off some this glycogen that's been hanging around.

​


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2005)

I gotta give you props for keeping this journal going.  One thing i noticed on one of your posts--you did 1 hour 40 minutes of cardio.  Unless you are training for a marathon run or something, this seems a bit excessive.  I would suggest 20-30 minutes or less of intense exersize.  Also, i see you are posting the number of reps you are doing.  In the interest of progress, I would like to see the weights too.

Keep it going.


----------



## grant (Sep 18, 2005)

*Addendum to September 18, 2005*



			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> I gotta give you props for keeping this journal going. One thing i noticed on one of your posts--you did 1 hour 40 minutes of cardio. Unless you are training for a marathon run or something, this seems a bit excessive. I would suggest 20-30 minutes or less of intense exersize. Also, i see you are posting the number of reps you are doing. In the interest of progress, I would like to see the weights too.
> 
> Keep it going.


 Thank you very much.  I really appreciate the input as well as the support.  

 I've always enjoyed doing cardio and actually started off going to the gym doing just that years ago. I've often been told that I should run some sort of marathon...maybe it'll be in the works someday.

 Recording weight would be the next step I suppose in this journal although I am pretty good at increasing weight in the past couple of weeks in particular--anyone reading this wouldn't really know though .  I do know this, I've noticed that I tend to go a bit higher with my sets than I would like.

 For a redefinition of my goals of strength and hypertrophy in this phase of my training I need to increase the weight as I already know that my muscle endurance is quite good. I think sometimes my muscle fibers struggle between IIA and strictly II. I also would like to start posting my diet here, I do use Fitday PC religiously and record everything that I eat. My calories as I've mentioned quite a few times in the past couple of months have increased. This is good because I've noticed some good gains, however of late I've noticed that I've gained fat (just by looking in the mirror and by the way I feel overall). Curtailing some of the carbs later at night and a curbing of some calories overall is in order I think. It's been a good experiment as I know what a good maintenance for myself is w/o the starvation bullshit.

  And speaking of excessive I did end up making it to the gym again   

*Cardio

*47 min.
  (20 min treadmill, 25 min. elliptical style although NOT the same type of machine from earlier today)
  578 cals.
  45% from fat
  Max HR 165
  Avg HR 143

  Nothing that incredible but good to go back.


----------



## grant (Sep 19, 2005)

*September 19, 2005*

Well no weights today...

*Chest/Back Antagonist training

*Dumbbell Bench Press _10 10 8 8 6 6
_One-Arm Dumbbell Rows _10 8 8 6 6
_Incline Barbell Bench Press _10 8 6 3 3 _
  Seated Rows _8 8 6 6 _
Hammer strength Iso Lateral Chest Press _8 8 6 6
_Bent Rows _8 8 6 6 4
_Machine Chest Press _10 8 6 6 

_*Cardio

*25 mins. Stairclimber* 5 min. cooldown treadmill

  343 cals.
  50% from fat
  Max 159
  Avg 136

_Not my favorite piece of cardio equipment but the only thing available besides the treadmill.  _
 This workout was OK. I made some changes in my diet over the course of the day and wasn't as well fueled as I had hoped. I also think there was something physiological going on as I just didn't have it w/some of the chest, especially that god forsaken barbell glaring at me from above, mocking my every attempt to force it from its very stationary perch. 

  Also forgot to add a Machine Crunch to yesterday's workout just the basic 4 sets with about 10-8 reps per set.

And speaking of yesterday, my hammies and glutes are quite sore.  Didn't think I impacted them that much, great to know that I did some damage!  Thinking about doing some cardio tomorrow, morning, might redo some of my chest work that didn't turn out so well this evening.    **sigh**


----------



## grant (Sep 20, 2005)

*September 20, 2005*

*Cardio

*20 min. steady state Elliptical machine 5 min. cooldown
  247 cals.
  45% from fat
  Max 155
  Avg 143

  Not the most dynamic of cardio session but given the amount of time I had this morning...

 Tonight I think I might venture back in to redo some chest, although it is kind of tight this morning. My legs are in complete, I hate you for what you did to me mode. Feeling a bit overtrained-ish.


----------



## grant (Sep 20, 2005)

*Addendum to September 20, 2005*

OK, so I'm nuts...

*Chest

*Incline Chest Press _10 8 6 6 4 4 4
_Pec Deck Flye _10 10 8 8 8

_*Cardio

*37 mins. Total
 I started off with the Step Mill (lasted about five mins. on this one--my body just didn't feel like expending that type of energy) so I moved on to the elliptical machine.
   Steady state elliptical then 5 mins. cooldown treadmill

   390 cals.
   55% from fat
   Max 148
   Avg 130

 Interesting to watch my HR rate go down as a I've been training these past couple of days. It really shows how tired I was today. *BTW...*my hammies and glutes are killing...woo hoo!!!

 However this morning on the El platform (subway) my legs did start to cramp up--just didn't have the time after this morning's cardio session to really cooldown. It wasn't a pleasant feeling, .

   Tomorrow, planning on doing some trap/delt work as it's been awhile.


----------



## grant (Sep 21, 2005)

*September 21, 2005*

*Trapezius/Deltoideus
*
Chin ups  _6 6 5 6_
Dumbbell Shrugs _12 10 8 6 8_
Seated Machine Shrugs _10 8 8 6 8 **didn't like these_
Upright Rows _10 8 8 8_
One-Arm DB Front Raises _8 8 6 6_
 Low Pulley Lateral Raises _8 6 6 _
 Bent-over Lateral Raises _10 6 10 6 **don't ask, went too heavy to begin with_

*Cardio

*52 min. total 
 20 min. treadmill run
 6 min. cooldown tread
 20 min. HIIT Crossramp
 6 min. cooldown recumb. bike

 573 cals
 50% from fat
 Max HR 166
 Avg HR 135


----------



## grant (Sep 22, 2005)

*September 22, 2005*

*Abs

*1/2 HR abs class _Form was shitty tonight, all over the place due to OD-ing on caffeine earlier in the day, sometimes I think it's really a waste of time, might get better results going s-l-o-w-er and really concentrating on form and contracting the muscle.

_*Cardio

*25 min. elliptical my version of hills plus steady state for awhile, nothing too intense by any means.
 5 min. cooldown on treadmill

 30 min. total
 317 cals
 50% from fat
 Max HR 160
 Avg HR 130


----------



## grant (Sep 23, 2005)

*September 23, 2005*

*Triceps/Biceps

*Triceps Extension _10 10 6 6
_Barbell Curls _8 8 6 6 _
   Tricep DB Kickbacks _8 8 6 6 _
   Concentration Curls _8 8 6 6_
   Tricep Pushdowns (facing away from machine overhead w/rope and w/rope facing) _10 10--8 8 6 6  _
   Bicep rope curls _8 8 6 6

_*Cardio
*

  25 min. total 
  20 min. Stairmaster "Speed" intervals
  5 min. treadmill cooldown
   236 cals.
   55% from fat
   Max 149
   Avg 120

 Good god my max was 149, really underlines this lite and lazy workout. Wasn't too energtic this afternoon, the day just didn't start off very well. Was planning on going to the gym this morning, however the snooze just kept on gettting hit . 

 I'm also unhappy with the arm workout I did, although I feel it was balanced, I'd like to get a bit more specific with the exercises and what areas of the tri/bi I'm working exactly--although my arms at this point are probably one of my "better" body parts.

 I would also like to set some schedule into stone coming up, I think it would give me so piece of mind as to "What I'm going to do at the gym today", instead of debating, checking my log, looking up exercises, etc. Diet also wasn't the best today, increased carb for Meal #1, lowering at meal #2 and increased fat. By the end of class today my brain was running on fumes. Can't have that.

   Tomorrow I'm planning on having a pretty heavy day, legs/cardio, then Sun. I'll do chest/cardio.

   <<sigh>>


----------



## grant (Sep 24, 2005)

*September 24, 2005*

*Legs*

 Wt./Reps

 Dumbbell Squats _40/6 40/8 60/6 60/6
_Smith Machine Front Squats _50/10 70/8 90/8 110/6 110/6**don't know why I didn't just use the reg. barbell here
_Dumbbell Lunges _100/4 100/4 110/4 110/4
_Freemotion Machine Squats _140/10 160/8 200/8 220/8 260/8
_Good Mornings _65/10 65/10 75/10 85/8
_Leg Extensions _90/8 105/6 120/6 135/6
_Machine Adductor _110/10 120/6 120/6 130/6_
 Machine Abductor _80/8 80/8 90/6 90/6

_Squats _135/8 185/6 185/6 195/4**just didn't feel like I was "finished" with this workout so I added the squats, besides it's not like I was going incredibly heavy beforehand anyway 

_*Cardio

*5 min. cooldown treadmill

 Going back later tonight...for cardio.


----------



## grant (Sep 24, 2005)

*Addendum to September 24, 2005*

*Cardio

*25 min total, 20 min steady state elliptical/5 min cooldown treadmill
292 cals.
 50% from fat
 Max 160
 Avg 136


----------



## grant (Sep 25, 2005)

*September 25, 2005*

*Chest*

Wt/Reps

Incline DB Press _50/10 70/8 110/6 110/8_
Dumbbell Press _110/6 110/6 120/4 120/5_
Close-Grip Bench Press _95/6 95/8 115/6 115/6_
Parallel Bar Dips _bw/8 /8 /9_
Freemotion Chest Press _40/10 90/6 60/8 50/8***Hello, my name is I don't know my one rep max!!!  _
DB Pullovers _20/12 30/10 40/8 40/9_
Incline DB Flys _50/12 70/8 70/8_

*Cardio*

Cooldown:  RAN ®®®from gym to apartment to get to the El to run to the commuter train station to make it to my parents house 

Workout was good, quick and to the point which I like.  I especially enjoyed the dips, haven't done them in awhile, they were tough and even better I could really feel the pectoralis major stretch.  The Close-Grips were OK, although they really hit my tris over anything in my chest, imo.

And speaking of one rep max, that's something even after years of training, I still don't know.  I'll have to add that to the list...

Although if I did determine it, I'm not sure my training at this point would really change all that much as I'm working fairly heavy, it would be nice though to find that 100% and work in 10ths from there though, hmm...


----------



## grant (Sep 26, 2005)

*September 26, 2005*

Which part of me is the sorest?

 A. Legs, posterior, hammies!!!
 B. Post. delts.
 C. Chest
 D. All of the above

 Hmmm...??



*Cardio

*53 min. total
 5 min. warmup elliptical, 15 min. Hills Plus Elliptical->Stairmaster Speed Intervals 20 min. 5 min. cooldown on treadmill (@ this point I was at 480 and was why not just go above and beyond the my goal for today so I moved onto...)+ 5 min. cooldown on bike

 516 cals.
 55% from fat
 Max 150
 Avg 124

 What a tired piece of work I was today, dragging myself onto the cardio floor spinning around from machine to machine.  A day off you say??    No that would be asking waaay too much, however I'm _feeling _it now.    Not sure if I just didn't sleep very well last night, or if I didn't get enough sleep or if I'm overtrained.  I hate doubting myself and then not even attempting to make it to the gym because I feel a bit groggy.  I always think, it's just being tired.

 Maybe more updates later, right now I've got to get some work done for school, blah blah blah.


----------



## grant (Sep 27, 2005)

*September 27, 2005*

*Training

*Off

*Cardio

*Off

   Taking a much needed day off from the gym.  Definite physiological and physical benefits...


----------



## grant (Sep 28, 2005)

*September 28, 2005*

Wow what a difference a day makes!!! 

  Had a great workout although my left delt is bothering me .

*Back

*Wt./Reps

  Assisted Chins _"Ibs assistance" 35/10 28/6 28/6 28/6_
 T-Bar Rows _35/10 45/8 55/8 65/8*_
 Bent Rows _50/8 70/10 90/8 90/6_
 Seated Rows _80/8 90/6 90/6 100/4
_One-Arm DB Rows _45/8 50/6 50/6 55/5
_HS Iso-Lateral Front Lat Pulldown _70/10 90/8 110/6 110/6
_Upright Rows _50/8 Ouch, felt it in the delt and didn't force it...
_
_*Could've gone heavier with these, however my left delt. felt twingy and didn't want to irritate further

_ *Cardio

*53 mins. = 28 min HIIT Stairclimber Speed intervals (which I've come to like actually) , 20 min Elliptical steady state, 5 min bike cooldown

  645 cals
  45% from fat
  Max 160
  Avg 144

  Was really sweaty after this  but it didn't really matter as it was pouring after my workout so I ran to the store and then back to my apartment, felt good.


----------



## grant (Sep 29, 2005)

*September 29, 2005*

*Abs

*Abs class - 1/2 hour

*Cardio

*20 min steady state elliptical
 243 cals
 50% from fat
 Max 155
 Avg 134

 Abs class actually went well although I was feeling kinda sick and tired today.  Think I might be developing a cold, and speaking of it definitely was today.  Winter is on its way...


----------



## grant (Sep 30, 2005)

*September 30, 2005*



 Took today off, NOT planned but feel utterly drained today.  Definitely have some kind of bug, really zapped the energy right out of and didn't want to push it and get even sicker.  Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll be able to have a heavy day...just wanted to rest...


----------



## grant (Oct 1, 2005)

*October 1, 2005*

*Legs

*Squat _(Warm up sets - 65/12 95/10) 135/8 135/8 155/8 155/8
_SL Deadlifts _95/12 135/8 __135/8 __135/8 __135/8
_DB Lunges _70/8 100/4 100/4 100/5
_Freemotion machine squats _200/10 220/8 240/8 240/8 280/4
_Leg Curl _60/6 50/8 50/8 50/8
_PL Hack squat _90/10 100/6 100/6 100/6

_*Cardio

*4 min. run back to apt.
 Workout was good this morning,  felt a bit rushed (which was good) actually. Went fairly heavy (for me) and worked up a good sweat. Planning on making it back to the gym to do some cardio later today. Lots of school work though. \


----------



## grant (Oct 1, 2005)

*Addendum to October 1, 2005*

*Cardio

*Watch "paused" in the middle of my elliptical training again, completely and utterly the most irritating occurence.  

295 cals. 
 20 min. steady state elliptical training  70-75% of max HR
 320 cals total
 25 min run 80% of max HR 
 5 min. cooldown on treadmill
 50 min. total

_Total caloric burn 550-600 (estimate, since I had to reset my watch in the middle of my workout and I don't trust the machine readouts above)_


----------



## grant (Oct 2, 2005)

*October 2, 2005*

*Chest
*
 DB Press _2*40/10 50/8 50/8 55/5 55/5
_Incline Barbell Bench Press _95/10 115/8 125/5 125/5
_Free Motion Chest Press _60/6 60/6 60/6 60/6
_Pec Fly _75/10 90/12 90/12 90/12
_
*Cardio

*20 min. steady state elliptical
 237 cals.
 50% from fat
 Max 150
 Avg 140

 Cooldown~walk back to apt.

 Nothing special today, worked out in the eveing, didn't have much to give.  Would like to re-do, perhaps Wed.


----------



## grant (Oct 3, 2005)

Decided to post some diet stuff I've been messing around with lately, although I find that in my day-to-day that my protein calories are higher, fat lower, and carb stay around 250 g.

  ACSM Method

Weight in kg
        64 _not what I weigh but goal (probably closer to 68 kg)_

REE
        1653

EEPA
2809 _I think this is a bit high

_Carbohydrate intake in calories
1405

Carbohydrate in grams
351

Protein intake in calories
560

     Protein intake in grams
140

Fat intake in calories
702

Fat intake in grams
78

*Total calorie intake*

        2667
      Fat % - 25%
      Carb % - 50%
      Protein % - 20%


----------



## grant (Oct 3, 2005)

*Monday, October 3, 2005*

*Back

*Assisted Chins _"lbs assistance" 45/8 28/6 28/6 28/7
_T-Bar Rows _45/8 55/8 55/8 65/7
_Bent Rows _30/8 70/8 70/8 90/6 90/7
_Seat Rows _80/8 90/8 90/8 100/6
_One-Arm DB Rows _45*2/6 45/8 45/8 50/6
_Seated Two Arm With Rotation Freemotion Row _60*2/6 70/5 70/5 80/5

_*Cardio

*30 min. total
   25 min. HIIT Stairmaster 
   5 min. cooldown treadmill
   328 cal total
   55% from fat
   Max 78%
   Avg 68%

 Workout was medicore, really should've taken today off, will most likely take tomorrow off as I can tell I'm not yet recovered from the weekend's workout. If I had been smart and listened to my body I would've taken Sun. off. I'm an idiot though. 

 I really should start taking more days off, my workouts would definitely be more productive. The diet is coming along, I've actually been sticking to some good numbers, or at least some that seem to be working for me. 

 I'm a little concerned about my workouts though, incorporating a day off after two heavy days might be in order as I can tell my energy levels are off and I'm sore as hell. I also need to hammer out some definite workouts coming up as school is going to become increasingly "occupying". I'm thinking of moving toward a full body routine to make the best use of my time.


----------



## grant (Oct 4, 2005)

*October 4, 2005*

*Cardio

*20 min. steady state elliptical
 5 min cooldown

 247 cals
 55% from fat
 Max 141
 Avg 123

 Wasn't planning on coming in today but was having an outright shitty day and thought a short session on the elliptical might make it better.  Tired...as the number indicate.


----------



## grant (Oct 5, 2005)

*Wednesday, October 5, 2005*

*Chest

*Incline DB Press _(35/12 35/12) 50/8-50/8-50/8-50/8
_Bench Press _95/10 115/8 120/^8 125/6 125/6
_Parallel Dips _bw/8 bw/8 bw/^9 partial bw/10 partial
_Machine Chest Press _105/10 135/8 135/8 135/8 partial 150/6 partial
_Low pulley fly _30*2/12 40/8 40/8 40/10 partial
_
*Cooldown

*Walk back to apt.

    Thinking cardio later today.

 Workout was OK, probably should've had some more complex carbs this morning. Gave it one and half hours before heading off and it I was feeling the lack of juice early on in the workout.

 Should've started off a bit heavier with Machine Press, although it felt good to push some weight later. Parallels were good, decided to incorporate these for awhile, lower pec definition is truly nonexistent. Next time I have to include some decline work as well. Upper chest shaping up nicely (truly what I've been focusing on during last the six mos.) Incline DB were good, solid, stayed with the same weight all they way through, hate that damn bench press though. Something about it just intimidates me for some reason, form was good though.

    Was paid a compliment today by guy I always see in my neighborhood, 

 "you're big".  




  Ha!!!  I almost couldn't contain myself. 

    I think he needs his eyes examined, but I thanked graciously.


----------



## grant (Oct 5, 2005)

*October 5, 2005*

*Cardio

*35 min. total
 30 min. HIIT Stairmaster
 5 min. cooldown treadmill
 367 cals
 55% from fat
 Max 153
 Avg 129


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> *Chest*
> 
> Wt/Reps
> 
> ...





Am I reading this right:

Incline DB Press _50/10 70/8 110/6 110/8_

 

Btw, good job on keeping your journal going.  This motivates me to start a new journal.


----------



## grant (Oct 6, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Am I reading this right:
> 
> Incline DB Press _50/10 70/8 110/6 110/8_
> 
> ...


 Hey BigDyl, thanks for stopping by!  _Should _be 25*2/10, 35*2/8, and so on.


----------



## grant (Oct 6, 2005)

*October 5, 2005*

*Training

*Off

 Decided to take a Thursday off for once, considering I've not had one in awhile and I had school work!


----------



## grant (Oct 7, 2005)

*October 7, 2005*

Let me just start by saying "Brrrr!!"

*Torso Pull

*Chins _bw/6 bw/6 bw/6 bw/6
_One Arm DB Front Raise _10*2/10 15*2/6 15*2/6 20*2/5
_Lever Seated Row _70/8 90/6 90/6 105/5
_DB Rear Lateral Raise _10*2/10 15*2/8 20*2/4 20*2/5
_DB Shrug _55/8 50/8 50/8 50/8
_HS Iso-Lat Pulldown _45/8 55/6 55/6 65/5
_BB Upright Row _40/8 40/8 50/6 50/6_

*Cardio

*Total time 51 min.
 15 min sprints up to 75-77% of HR then back down to 60%>> 15 min HIIT Stairmaster>>15 min steady state elliptical at 80%>>5 min bike cool down

  519 Cals total
  50% from fat
  Max 154
  Avg 129


 Chins: Could've gone longer on these although by the last set I was struggling. The exercise of the day was the Lever pull, really felt good to pull utilize Lats/mid back. Just don't like those BB upright rows though, ant. delt doesn't either. Have to find something else to really hit the traps.

  This workout was good although I really wasn't feeling incredibly energetic.  

 I've been feeling a bit sick lately, maybe a cold or possibly the cold. I think it's supposed to get down to 41F tonight, plus it was gray and rainy today which didn't add to my energy levels.

 Decided to begin a new routine at least something that's hitting two body parts in a workout as school is going to get increasingly crazy as the semester progresses. In addition to this, I'm really ready for a change, seems like I've been doing the same _type _of workout for a long while now.  Diet has been good this week.


----------



## grant (Oct 8, 2005)

*October 8, 2005*

Grrr.. 

*Abs/core training

*1/2 hour class

*Leg/ Arm Pull

*SL DB Deadlifts _35*2/10 40/8 50/8 50/8 60/6 60/6
_Incline DB Bicep Curls _25*2/12 25/12 30/10 30/10

_Absolute shit workout this morning, way too caffeinated for abs class, form was crap.  Wanted to pull a Leg/Arm routine afterwards but energy just wasn't there, only finished off two exercises after deciding to reattempt full workout later in the afternoon, along with cardio.


----------



## grant (Oct 9, 2005)

*Addendum to October 8, 2005*

...Continued, later...
 Weighted Hyperextensions _10/10 25/8 25/8 25/8
_Machine Hip Abductors _80/8 90/6 90/6
_Reverse EZ Bar Preacher Curls _30/10 30/8 40/6
_Seated Leg Curls _75/10 105/8 105/8 120/6
_Low pulley rope bicep curls _50/8 70/6 80/4

_Felt like absolute shit when I walked back into the gym today, sometimes I really wonder why I do it myself.  Workout was incredibly lackluster.  Didn't finished off w/cardio as planned but walked home and dumped myself in front of the TV for the rest of the evening.    Always tomorrow.


----------



## grant (Oct 9, 2005)

*October 9, 2005*

*Torso push

**Unilateral DB Press *20/10*2  45/8  45/8  45/8  45/8*
 Machine Incline *90/8 110/6 110/6 60/4 almost 5
*DB Declines *40*2/10 40/10 40/10 45/8
*Incline Chest Press *115/4 115/5 115/6 125/5
*Arnolds *20*2/10 25/8 25/8 25/8

*Cardio

*25 min total time
  20 min HIIT CrossRamp>5 min cool down treadmill

  282 cals
  50% from fat
  Max 161
  Avg 132

 A very good workout, much better than yesterday I must say. I really enjoyed the unilateral chest press this morning, great addition to my goal of attaining greater core strength. I went moderately heavy on most excercises, I actually did like the declines although they can be "dangerous" do by yourself. One (of the many) areas I need to improve upon in definition is lower chest, need to round out that muscle--Went heavy on the machine incline, suprisingly didn't have much for the barbell incline chest press but good nonetheless.

 Cardio was good as well, sometimes I can really pull forth some energy--not sure where it comes from...might be going back tonight for some extra cardio work as I didn't do any yesterday, really depends on school work and how much I get done today. Right now I'm just sitting here typing in my journal not getting anything done, procrastinating like I always do with academic work


----------



## grant (Oct 10, 2005)

*October 10, 2005*

*Training

*Off today


----------



## grant (Oct 11, 2005)

*October 11, 2005*

*Cardio

*35 min total
 30 min HIIT StairMaster 
 5 min cooldown treadmill
 356 cals
 55% from fat
 Max 151
 Avg 127

 Adequate cardio work today, spent eight hours at school with about a ten min break for lunch--a bit tired.  I had planned on weights today but decided to forgo for a heavy day tomorrow instead.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm curious; is there a reason you do so much cardio?


----------



## grant (Oct 12, 2005)

*October 12, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push*

   Squat 50/10 70/8 90/8 90/8 140/6
   Barbell Lying Tri Ext. 40/8 50/8 50/8
   DB Lunge 40/10 45/6 45/6
   Reverse Pushdowns 60/10 70/8 80/6
   Leg Press 90/10 140/6 140/8 150/6
   Standing Calf Raise 100/10 100/10 112.5/8
   Machine Hip Adductor 90/10 100/8 110/8

*Cardio

*5 min cooldown bike

 Squats, went down hard on the first set and my knee wasn't in the right position to take the weight. Irritated now and through workout. Nothing too exciting this morning, went for three sets instead of usual four per exercise, just wasn't feeling the energy. Woke up early w/o much sleep. Going back again tonight for cardio, in the mood for some steady state elliptical. 

*Big:  *No reason specifically, just really enjoy it, workout doesn't feel complete w/o


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 12, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> *Big:  *No reason specifically, just really enjoy it, workout doesn't feel complete w/o




There is nothing wrong with cardio.  It is good for your heart.  But doing that much cardio will be detrimental to your gains that you are trying to achieve by working out.


----------



## grant (Oct 12, 2005)

*Addendum to October 12, 2005*

*Cardio

*25 min total
 20 min steady state elliptical
 5 min cooldown treadmill
 231 cals
 55% from fat
 Max 141
 Avg 118

 Tired!!!


----------



## grant (Oct 13, 2005)

*October 13, 2005*

*Abs/Core

*1/2 hour

*Cardio

*25 min HIIT StairMaster
 15 min steady state elliptical
 5 min cooldown bike
 45 min total

 440 total cals
 55% from fat
 Max 148
 Avg 121

 Abs class was good today, felt strong and wasn't too tired today either.  Both core strength and endurance appears to be improving albeit slowly.  Cardio wasn't too hot though, can't seem to get my HR up.   Maybe I should lay off cardiovascular training tomorrow.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Maybe I should lay off cardiovascular training tomorrow.


----------



## grant (Oct 14, 2005)

*October 14, 2005*

*Torso Pull

*Chins  4 sets x 6

 Lateral DB Raise  10*2 x 15  15*2 x 8  20*2 x 6

 HS Iso-Lateral Pull  55 x 8  55 x 8  65 x 6  65 x 6

 Cable Upright Row  5 ?? x 10   6 x 8   7 x 8   8 x 8

 Machine Shrug  45 x 10  55 x 8  55 x 8

 Barbell Pullover  30 x 10  40 x 8  40 x 8

 DB Rear Lateral Raise  20 x 6 15 x 8  15 x 8

*Cardio

*10 min cooldown run
 123 cals

 Crap workout for a crap day.  Only 10 min cooldown run today for cardio, didn't even wear the monitor.  

 Workout was mediocre, nothing heavy.  Chins were nice, hated the machine shrug, couldn't see what I was doing as there isn't any mirror in front of the god damned machine, tried to feel my way through but mirror helps.  DBs next time.  Can't figure out the weights on the stupid pulley 5 = 50lbs??  Can't be right.   Feels more like 20.  HS Iso-Lats felt good as always, nice and slow especially on return eccentric motion.


----------



## grant (Oct 15, 2005)

*October 15, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Pull

*_...in the suburbs..._
_4 sets 6-10 reps
_
 SL Deadlifts
 Bicep Curls
 Glute Isolater
 Prone Leg Curl
 EZ Bar Reverse Curls
 Low pulley rope bicep curls
 Weighted Hyperextensions
 Hip Abductors

 5 min cooldown treadmill

_...later that day in the city...

_*Cardio

*25 min total
 20 min steady state elliptical
 5 min cooldown bike

 271 cals total
 55% from fat
 Max 144
 Avg 123

 Workout in the burbs was good, although I did record everything I can't seem to locate the log I created and used ...maybe later it'll turn up and I can edit.  Knees are bothering me on the SL Deads, wondering if my form is off?    The Prone leg curls were tough as was the glute isolater--two machines that my gym in the city don't have. 

 Cardio wasn't all that exciting today, tired after running around all day, glad I made it back though.


----------



## grant (Oct 16, 2005)

*October 16, 2005*

*Torso Push

*60 to 90 sec. rest, except for decline work--no rest
 Unilateral DB Press 
 w/u 20*2 x 10
 45*2 x 8
 45*2 x 8
 50*2 x 6
 50*2 x 6

 Machine Incline
 90 x 8
 90 x 8
 55 x 6
 55 x 6

 DB Declines*Superset w/decline crunches 4 x 10
 w/u 40*2 x 10
 45 x 10
 45 x 10
 55 x 6
 55 x 7, 8 partial

 Machine Chest Press
 120 x 10
 135 x 8
 135 x 8
 135 x 8
 150 x 6

 Arnolds
 25*2 x 8
 25 x 8
 25 x 8
 30 x 6

 Freemotion Chest Flys
 40 x 12
 45 x 8
 40 x 6 full, 7, 8 partial
 35 x 8 full, 9, 10 partial

*Cardio

*Cooldown incline treadmill 5 min.

 Good workout this morning, actually quite proud of the decline effort this morning, felt tired after inital three sets and moved on.  After Arnolds I ramped up the courage to take on those 50s by myself, brought last set to failure.  Nice.    After completing the ab work I was about to toss my steel cut oats though.    Busy school-work day today, would like to make it back for some cardio work, not sure what I might attempt, perhaps the StairMaster, HIIT anyway.


----------



## grant (Oct 17, 2005)

*Monday, October 17, 2005*

*Training

*Off

 Abs and chest really sore!  Busy next couple of weeks w/midterms.


----------



## grant (Oct 18, 2005)

*October 18, 2005*

*Light Cardio

*25 min total
  20 min steady state elliptical
  5 min bike cooldown
  225 cals total
  60% from fat
  Max 134
  Avg 117

_Tired!!! _School is crazy right now as I'm neck deep in work and midterms are next week.   So much to do, glad I've got a four day split set up 'cause I doubt I'll be making to the gym 6 days a week anymore.  I can't help but think this might benefit me as I'll give my muscle a longer period of recovery without the catabolic effect cardio tends to have on muscle hypertrophy. 

[font=&quot]Diet has been good the last two weeks, although people at school look at me like I???m crazy when I whip out the cottage cheese and oat bran for my mid-morning meal or my oats-ffcc-strawberry-walnut concoction[/font][font=&quot][/font][font=&quot], I know some on this forum can probably relate.   
[/font]


----------



## grant (Oct 20, 2005)

*October 19, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push

*Hack Squat 
  4 x 10, 8, 8

  Lunges
  2 x 10, 8, 8

  Lying Tricep Ext.
  4 x 8

  Reverse Pushdowns
  2 x 10, 8, 8

 Crap workout today, didn't feel well walking in, "coldie". Midterms are next week and I had waaay too much to do, workout therefore was cut short. No cardio. 

 This week and next (especially this) are going to be tough to balance the gym and my education. Going to be interesting to see how I will manage both when I begin working again.


----------



## grant (Oct 20, 2005)

*October 20, 2005*

*Torso Pull

*Chins 90,-120 sec rest
  4 x 6

  Low Row 90 sec rest
  4 x working 8, 8, 6, 6

  Front DB Raise
  2 x 10

  Side DB Raise
  2 x 10

  HS Iso Lat Row
  2 x 8 unilateral
  2 x 8 bi

  Upright Rows
  4 x working 10, 10, 8, 8

*Cardio

*5 min bike cooldown

 Missed my abs class tonight because of a meeting but made it to the gym anyway, definitely nothing heavy tonight, but worked slow and actually had some good energy...must be from not working out as much lately...


----------



## grant (Oct 21, 2005)

*October 21, 2005*

*Cardio

*35 min total
 30 min HIIT StairMill
 5 min treadmill cooldown

 340 cals total
 55% from fat
 Max HR 158
 Avg HR 122


----------



## grant (Oct 22, 2005)

*Saturday, October 22, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Pull

*Good Mornings
 2 x 10
 2 x 8

 Hammer Curls
 4 x 6

 Seated Leg Curl
 2 x 8
 2 x 6

 EZ bar bicep curls
 2 x 8

 Machine Bicep Curls
 2 x 8

 Machine Hip Abductors
 2 x 10
 2 x 8

 Cooldown = walk back to apt.


----------



## grant (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sunday, October 23, 2005*

*Chest/Ab Lag day

*DB Bench Press
 1 w/u set 10
 4 working sets 8, 8, 8, 6

 Incline Press
 1 w/u set 10
 4 working sets 8, 8, 6

 Machine Chest Press
 4 working 8, 8, 8, 6

 Freemotion Chest Flys
 4 working 8, 8, 8, 8

 Decline Crunches
 4 working, 10, 10, 10, 10

*Cardio, cooldown

*10 min treadmill run



 Busy day with studying, didn't get to the gym until later today.  I've been really lathargic at the gym lately, just don't want to be there.  I think it has something to do with having so much work to do outside of my training and perhaps having a slight cold.  This past week has been one of the lightest weeks I can remember, wondering if it might benefit me to to take some real time off.  Perhaps a two day rest is in order.  Hmm.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 23, 2005)

Your W/O's look good as far as intensity goes, but I would cut out some of the volume.


----------



## grant (Oct 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Your W/O's look good as far as intensity goes, but I would cut out some of the volume.


 Thanks, midterms have me bummed.


----------



## grant (Oct 24, 2005)

*October 24, 2005*

*Training

*Off


----------



## grant (Oct 25, 2005)

*October 25, 2005*

Had my last midterm today!!  Woohoo!

*Torso Pull

*WG Chins
 4 x 6

 Seated Rows
 w/u x 10
 4 x 8

 HS Iso Lat Pulldowns
 4 x 8

 Barbell bicep curl
 3 x 8

 Unilateral Preacher curl
 2*2 x 8
 2*2 x 6

 Rear Delt Flys
 2 x 10
 2 x 8

*Cardio

*5 min bike cooldown

 Fairly good workout, didn't focus too much on the trap or delts today though.  No time for cardio today unfortunately.  Glad midterms are done.


----------



## grant (Oct 27, 2005)

*October 26, 2005*

Too tired to train today, school wiped me out.  Computer was done yesterday night (god knows) so I had to post this morning.


----------



## grant (Oct 27, 2005)

*October 27, 2005*

*Abs

*1/2 class

*Cardio

*5 min treadmill warmup
 5 min elliptical cooldown

 Crap workout tonight...after months and months of this class, I think I'm kinda over it.  Not that I haven't seen improvements with my "performance" however I'm at the point where I'm tired of my muscle getting so exhausted through the workout that I end up working my neck more than my obliques and abs.

 I might start doing more individualized training of the muscle group with some Hanging Leg Lifts and some decline work--at least that way I can really concentrate on the muscle and hopefully build some quality core strength.  In evaluating my results both asethestically and physically for the length of time I've been going to class I'm not sure it's "worth it".  

 Tired lately, calories have been steadily lowered the past couple of weeks.  At this point it's hard for me to workout past three o'clock, energy levels just aren't there, hence the lack of cardio of late.  Miss it though, it could be an option in the morning though...?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 27, 2005)

How much do you weigh now??
You are eating way to little for your weight, height, and activity levels.

At the beginning you said you were about 3-5 % bf???? That's dangerous to stay there.

Gain weight, post pics, all the cardio combined with your low cals and your
high volume tells me you have some kind of eating/overtraining/weight disorder issues?/


----------



## grant (Oct 28, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> How much do you weigh now??
> You are eating way to little for your weight, height, and activity levels.
> 
> At the beginning you said you were about 3-5 % bf???? That's dangerous to stay there.
> ...


 Not sure on the weight exactly, I'm not the type to get on the scale everyday or even every week. However I can tell you I'm a healthy weight. I've gained about 20 lbs or so since last January while maintaining my bf%. I'm sure after my last 'exam' though it's a bit higher now, perhaps 6-7, 8%? Not sure, doesn't matter. Better than it was in January at 2.5%, now that's dangerous, let me tell you.

 You are probably accurate in your observations, however, many in the public who don't suffer from eating disorders such as anorexia don't necessarily understand them. It's something that will be with me for the rest of my life, it's a struggle everyday but I'm doing well. I can't help but think though that "the gym" has complicated the issue though. .

 I agree with keeping intensity as it is, lowering volume might be a good idea, perhaps lowering both reps and sets per exercise. Hard though, when I'm working out, I just keep on moving to like every exercise I know I can do for that particular muscle group.   I know it's contrary to hypertrophy but again, love it.  Weird.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## grant (Oct 28, 2005)

*October 28, 2005*

Ironically...

*Cardio

*25 min total
 20 min steady state elliptical
 5 min cooldown

 300 cals total
 45% from fat
 Max 157
 Avg 139

 Had some time this morning so I decided to do some cardio, which I haven't done in awhile, want to go back tonight for Leg & Arm Push.


----------



## grant (Oct 28, 2005)

*October 28, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push

*Smith Machine Squat
 10 x 50
 8 x 90
 6 x 140
 6 x 140

 Seated Leg Press
 8 x 130
 6 x 150
 8 x 150
 8 x 170

 Standing Calf Raise
 8 x 87.5
 8 x 87.5
 6 x 100
 8 x 100

 Overhead Tri. Ext.
 8 x 35
 8 x 40
 6 x 45
 6 x 45

 EZ Bar Skull Crushers
 4 sets of 50 x 8

 Tricep Pushdowns
 6 x 35
 6 x 24
 6 x 35
 6 x 35

*Cardio

*Workout this morning, plus cooldown around neighborhood after weight training


----------



## grant (Oct 29, 2005)

*October 29, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Pull

*SL Deadlifts
 10 x 50
 6 x 70
 6 x 70
 6 x 90

 Good Mornings
 8 x 50
 8 x 50
 6 x 70
 8 x 70

 Concentration Curls
 10 x 25
 8 x 30
 8 x 30

 Machine Hip Adductor
 8 x 90
 8 x 90
 6 x 100
 6 x 100

 EZ Bar Bicep Curls
 8 x 40
 6 x 50
 6 x 50

 Resistance Band Bicep Curls
 8, 10, 10, 10

 Freemotion Deadlifts
 10 x 90
 8 x 90
 8 x 100
 6 x 110

*Cardio

*5 min treadmill cooldown
  Workout was good overall, not too intense w/weight.  Good Mornings were...good.  Need to change up the grip on the bicep work though, Hammer Curls next time.  Freemotion Deads were unimpressive, didn't think they were targeting the hamstrings enough, form was off? not heavy enough?  Resistance Band work was new and I'm glad I finished off with it today.  Perhaps cardio session later tonight to round things out.


----------



## grant (Oct 30, 2005)

*October 30, 2005*

*Torso Push

*DB Bench Press
   10 x 40*2 w/u
   6 x 50*2
   6 x 50*2
   5 x 60*2
   5 x 60*2

   Incline Barbell Bench Press
   7 x 70
   7 x 70
   5 x 80
   5 x 80

   HS Iso-Lat. Incline Press
   10 x 90
   5 x 140
   5 x 140
   5, 6 partial x 140

   Freemotion Seated Flys
   8 x 25
   8 x 40
   8 x 40
   8 x 40

   Freemotion Unilateral Presses Off Back Pad
   5*2 x 25
   6*2 x 25

   Arnolds
   8 x 25
   5 x 30
   5 x 30
   5 x 30

 Decline Crunchs
 10 x bw
 6 x
 6 x
 7 x

*Cardio
*35 min total
   30 min treadmill run
   5 min cooldown
   380 cals total
   50% from fat
   Max 160-82% 
   Avg 131-67%


  Total gym time: 120 min.


 Workout was good overall today, had lots o'energy, thinking it was the extra hour of sleep? HS Inclines were nice, pushed some nice weight in the later sets. Cardio felt good as well, would like to earn a higher avg. heart rate though, considering though the avg includes both warmup and cooldown I don't think it's too bad.


----------



## grant (Oct 31, 2005)

*October 31, 2005*

*Training

*Rest


----------



## grant (Nov 1, 2005)

*November 1, 2005*

*Torso Pull

*Chins
 6 x bw
 6 x bw
 6 x bw
 6 x bw

 HS Iso-Lateral Pull
 8 x 110
 6 x 120
 6 x 120

 Seated Low Row
 6 x 8*
 6 x 8
 5 x 8 partial 9

 DB Shrugs
 10 x 50*2
 10 x 50
 10 x 50

 DB Rear Lat Raise
 8 x 15*2
 8 x 12

 Machine Seated Row
 6 x 90
 6 x 90
 6 x 105

*Cardio

*Involved walking/running errands after the gym.

 School is utterly consuming lately, unbelieveable really how much work there is to do.  Would've liked to finish off with a little cardio but just couldn't (metabolism doesn't need any more stoking right now) had to get some things done and back home.  Late.  Have energy though, cardio from Sunday has made me so hungry the last couple of days, like I could gnaw my arm off.

 The DB lat raises weren't good, had a flu shot on Monday and I think I may have started off too cold and too heavy.  Perhaps (hopefully just) a  strain in the right lateral delt.  Shoulders not something I want to "test".  Iso-Lats were nice, pulls were good with the heavier weight, was complimented on by the guy working in with me on my "strict form" or something like that.  Seated low rows were also good, especially last set.  Crazy-ass day tomorrow.  Can't believe it's already November.  Cardio in the morning?  Maybe some ab work as well.  Leg arm push might also be an option.  ?


----------



## grant (Nov 2, 2005)

*November 2, 2005*

*Cardio

*45 min total
 40 min treadmill run
 5 min cooldown
 520 cals total
 45% from fat
 Max 87% of HR
 Avg 69%

 Nice leisurely run today..., got the HR higher after awhile and felt good.

 Utterly exhausted, have been working on school work all day.  Tomorrow probably the same.  Can't wait for this part of the project to be finished.


----------



## grant (Nov 3, 2005)

*November 3, 2005*

*Training

*Off


----------



## grant (Nov 4, 2005)

*November 4, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push

*Squats
 wu x 10
 4 working x 8

 Hack Squats
 4 working x 8

 Skull Crushers
 4 working x 8

 Pushdowns
 5 working x 8-6

 Freemotion Split Stance Squats
 4 working each side x 8-6

*Cardio

*Walking home/errands ~ ten mins.

 Exhausted today, just not a good day, school seems endless sometimes, was up late last night working on group project of which it seemed I bore the brunt of.  _Whateve._  Hopefully tonight I'll sleep well and be ready for a good day tomorrow, hoping for cardio tomorrow morning, really enjoyed that run on Wed., would be nice to repeat.

 Body overall seems firmer of late, have noticed loss of fat but (hopefully) retention of muscle mass I gained over the summer.  Bizarre I always gain in the summer and lose in the winter, just the opposite of the average person.  

 PS, must remember to incorporate abs tomorrow as I couldn't make my usual class on Thurs.


----------



## grant (Nov 5, 2005)

*November 5, 2005*

*Cardio

*40 min total time
  35 min treadmill run
  5 min cooldown
  397 cals total
  50% from fat
  Max 84%
  Avg 65%

 10 min stretching, including IT band stretching (ouch)


----------



## grant (Nov 6, 2005)

*November 6, 2005*

*Torso Push (+ Abs)
*

  DB Bench Press
  10 x 80
  8 x 100
  6 x 110
  6 x 110

  Seated V-Ups
  2 working x 8

  HS Iso-Lateral Incline Press
  8 x 90
  6 x 100
  7 x 100
  4^ x 120

  Machine Chest Press
  8 x 120
  8 x 135
  8 x 135
  6 x 150
  6 x 150

  Decline Barbell Chest Press
  8 x 115
  4 x 135
  5 x 135
  6 x 135

  Freemotion Chest Fly
  8 x 45
  8 x 45
  6^ x 45
  8 x 40

  Bent Leg Ab Board Decline Crunches
  10, 10, 8 , 7^

  ^*denotes partials

*Cardio

*5 min elliptical cooldown
  ~50 cals


----------



## grant (Nov 7, 2005)

*November 7, 2005*

*Training

*Off

 Typical Monday off day!!!


----------



## grant (Nov 10, 2005)

*November 8, 2005*

*Torso Pull

*Chins
 6, 6, 6 x bw

 One Arm DB Rows
 8 x 35
 8 x 35

 DB Shrugs
 8 x 55
 8 x 55

 Cable One Arm Rows
 8 x 30 (actual weight something like 40 lb)
 8 x 30

 Low Rows
 8 x 96
 6 x 108
 6 x 108
 6 x 108

 Bent-over Barbell Rows
 8 x 50
 8 x 70
 8 x 70
 8 x 70

 First chance I've had to post my log as I've been ridiculously consumed with school.  This was a morning workout so I had to rush through things, didn't have my log with me at time of workout and had to write it down later.  Machine weight works like 1, 2, 3...etc. but different for each part of the machine, 12 lbs here 6 pounds there...


----------



## grant (Nov 10, 2005)

*November 9, 2005*

*Training

*Off

 Had to take today off, too much work to do + too tired.


----------



## grant (Nov 10, 2005)

*November 10, 2005*

*Abs

*1/2 hour abs/pilates/core class, ie.

 Side Jackknife, Bridges, traditional crunches, Two-Point Bridge, Side Bridge, Single-Knee Crunch, Twisting Crunch, Double Crunch with a Cross, etc.

*Cardio

*35 min total 
   30 steady state treadmill running
   5 min cooldown
   363 cals total
   45% from fat
   Max 162~83%
   Avg 128~66%

 Feel like I'm coming down with something today, respiratory wise anyway and I look tired. School's really taking a lot out of me these days it seems. Probably stress more so than lack of sleep.

 Workout was good, abs class was good to back in after not being able to attend last week's class. Seemed to be improving my performance, thinking the work that I've been doing outside of class is helping. Run was good, improving there too with increased speed and fewer little breaks. Would like to run straight through at some point to develop the endurance I'm after coupled with an increase in speed.


----------



## grant (Nov 12, 2005)

*November 11, 2005*

*Training

*Off


----------



## grant (Nov 12, 2005)

*November 12, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Pull

*SL Deadlifts
 10 x 50
 4 x 90
 4 x 90
 6 x 80

 Good Mornings
 8 x 50
 8 x 50
 6 x 70
 6 x 70

 Hammer Curls
 8 x 30
 8 x 30
 6 x 35
 6 x 35

 Machine Adductors
 8 x 100
 8 x 110
 8 x 110
 6 x 120

 EZ Bar Bicep Curl
 8 x 50
 6 x 60
 6 x 60
 6 x 60

 Restitance Band Bicep Curl
 4 working 12, 12, 12, 20

 Seated Leg Curl
 10 x 75
 8 x 90
 8 x 105
 8 x 105

*Cardio

*Cooldown 5 min treadmill

 Tired today, haven't been sleeping well lately...felt like crap all day long.


----------



## grant (Nov 13, 2005)

*November 13, 2005*

*Torso Push (who am I kidding...chest day!)

*DB Chest Press
 10 x 80
 6 x 100
 8 x 100
 6 x 110$

 HS Iso-Lat. Bench Press
 8 x 70
 6 x 90$
 6 x 90
 6 x 90

 Pec Fly
 12 x 90$
 12 x 90
 12 x 90
 12 x 90

*Cardio

*35 min. total
 30 min. steady state treadmill run
 5 min. cooldown treadmill
 371 cals total
 50% from fat
 Max 154~79%
 130~67%

 Didn't get to the gym today until late, had to conduct research today out in the suburbs for school and run errands.    

 Although I would've liked to focus a bit more on the weight training today, I was exhausted and just felt like doing some running hence the shift into the cardio.  I was productive though and focused the weight training on finding a really good working weight @ 6 reps (except the flys).  From there I'll be able to benchmark myself for progress later.


----------



## grant (Nov 17, 2005)

*November 14-15*

*Training

*Off


----------



## grant (Nov 17, 2005)

*November 16, 2005*

*Torso Pull

*Chins
 4 sets x bw

 One Arm DB Row
 8 x 35
 8 x 40
 8 x 40
 8 x 40

 HS Iso-Lat Pulldown
 8 x 45
 6 x 55
 6 x 55
 6 x 55

 Low Row
 8 x 84
 8 x 96
 8 x 96
 6 x 108

 Bentover DB Flys
 10 x 10
 10 x 12
 10 x 12
 10 x 12

 DB Front Raise
 10 x 12
 8 x 12
 8 x 12

*Cardio

*40 min total
 35 min treadmill run
 5 min cooldown
 431 cals total
 45% from fat
 Max 168~86%
 Avg 132~68%


----------



## grant (Nov 17, 2005)

*November 17, 2005*

*Abs

*1/2 hour abs/pilates/core class, ie.

  Side Jackknife, Bridges, traditional crunches, Two-Point Bridge, Side Bridge, Single-Knee Crunch, Twisting Crunch, Double Crunch with a Cross, etc.

*Cardio
*
 Cooldown walk around the 'hood.


----------



## grant (Nov 18, 2005)

*November 18, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push

*Smith Squat
 12 x 50 + bar
 10 x 90
 6 x 160
 6 x 160
 6 x 160

 DB Lunge
 6 x 40*2
 6 x 40
 6 x 45
 6 x 45

 Tricep Rope Pushdown
 6 x 4 (whatever that is, 24lbs?)
 8 x 3
 8 x 3

 Tricep Kickbacks
 8 x 20
 8 x 20
 6 x 25

 Machine Hip Adductor
 8 x 110
 6 x 120
 8 x 120
 8 x 120

 Standing Calf Raise
 8 x 100
 8 x 100
 8 x 112.5
 8 x 112.5

 Machine Arm Extensions
 8 x 60
 7 x 60
 8 x 60

*Cardio

*5 min treadmill cooldown

 Man...what a week.  School's crazy.  Had to take Mon and Tue off, one of which was planned and the other not.  Workout tonight was good, considering I'm exhausted from working constantly and missing a starchy carb earlier today (my oatmeal overflowed all over the microwave at school this morning)  , made up for it with an apple that I bought in the cafe though.

 I really pushed myself tonight to lift heavier, I'm aiming for near failure at 8 reps with of course perfect form.  For reference I starred everything in my written w/o journal for reference.  

_For next time:

 Need to change up Hip exercises, perhaps cable adductor instead of machine.  Want to get more confident with squat using heavier weight, although the Smith workout I did tonight was good I'm sure it doesn't utlize all the muscles a regular squat might.
_


----------



## grant (Nov 19, 2005)

*November 19, 2005*

*Torso Push

*DB Incline Press
 8 x 35*2
 6 x 50
 5 x 50
 6 x 50

 Freemotion Chest Press
 8 x 60
 8 x 60
 6 x 70

 Chest Flye
 10 x 90
 8 x 105
 8 x 105

 Pretty sucky.  I hadn't even planned on doing any weights today but after a 10 minute stint on the treadmill I decided to transition onto the weights, although that proved to be just about as productive.  Incredibly disappointing workout, didn't make it in today until about 6:30 (after working about 7 hours straight on a final for school).  <<sigh>>, for some reason my body just gave up at about 5:30 today.  I'm also battling this damn cold and after yesterday's workout I'm thinking I didn't "replenish" as well I thought I did.  Always tomorrow I guess...


----------



## grant (Nov 20, 2005)

*November 20, 2005*

*Torso Push, yes again...

*Decline Chest Press + bar weight
 10 x 50 + bar
 8 x 70
 8 x 70
 8 x 70

 Machine Incline Press
 8 x 70
 8 x 90
 8 x 90
 8 x 100*

 HS Iso-Lat Chest Press
 8 x 45*
 8 x 45
 6 x 50
 6 x 50

 Barbell Front Raise
 6 x 30
 8 x 30
 8 x 30
 8 x 30

 Machine Shoulder Press
 8 x 70
 6 x 80
 6 x 80
 6 x 80

 Freemotion Dual Cable Cross-Chest Fly
 12 x 20*2
 9 x 20
 9 x 17.5
 10 x 17.5

 Bent Leg Ab Board Decline Crunchs
 10, 10, 8, 8

 Woohoo, up a rep on the crunchs from last time I did them.



 Redid the workout from yesterday, not enougth energy (or time for that matter) to do cardio.  Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## grant (Nov 21, 2005)

*November 21, 2005*

*Cardio

*35 min total 
 30 min treadmill run
 5 min cooldown

 334 cals total
 50% from fat
 Max 168~86%
 Avg 123~63%

 What a sad sad average...legs still sore from weekend workout , especially adductors, chest a bit sore, not sore enought though.  Disappointing...


----------



## grant (Nov 22, 2005)

*November 22, 2005*

*Torso Pull, Back Dom.

*Cybex Modular Lat Pulldown
 6 x 10*
 7 x 8
 6 x 6
 6 x 6

 Bent over Rows
 8 x 50+bar
 8 x 70+bar
 8 x 70+bar
 8 x 70+bar

 HS Iso Lat Pulldown
_Bilaterally _
 8 x 45
 6 x 55
_Unilaterally
_6 x 55*2
 6 x 55*2

 Machine Low Row
 8 x 7*
 8 x 7
 8 x 8
 5^ x 9 (partial)

*Cardio

*Elliptical cooldown 5 min.


 Light workout tonight as I'm planning on a good day tomorrow morning, yeaaa for Thanksgiving break (where I'll be studying for most of the time)  

 *(guess these are 12.5 per plate)


----------



## grant (Nov 23, 2005)

*November 23, 2005*

*Torso Pull, continued.

*DB Lat Raise
 10 x 10
 8 x 12
 8 x 15
 8 x 15

 Chins, machine assist
 6 x -
 5/6 x
 6 x +20
 6 x +20

 DB Shrug
 10 x 55
 10 x 55
 10 x 55
 8 x 60

*Cardio

*40 min total
   35 min treadmill run
   5 min cooldown
   431 cals total
   45% from fat
   Max 168~86%
   Avg 132~68%

 I'm not sure if the treadmill I was running on was centered on some magnetic fault b/c my stupid watch totally froze after about six mins into my run and was then giving some _really _interesting HR numbers, like 0%.  Whatever, took the cals from the same Cardio workout and plopped it in for tonight.

 Lat work felt good, warmed up with some lighter weight before jumping into heavier stuff.  Saw a guy doing some incredible ab work today, want to attempt some of the stuff he was doing tomorrow morning, considering we won't be having abs class due to the holiday.


----------



## grant (Nov 25, 2005)

*November 24, 2005*

*Training

*Decided to just take the day off!


----------



## grant (Nov 25, 2005)

*November 25, 2005*

*Cardio*

   Total time 90 minutes
   30 min HIIT on Stairmill
   40 min treadmill run
   10 min bike cooldown
   1119 calories total
   40%-45% from fat
   Max 174~89% of max
   Avg 150~77% of max

   Stretching/flexiblity work ~15 min. post


   What some turkey (and maybe a slice of homemade pumpkin pie can do for you)


----------



## grant (Nov 26, 2005)

*November 26, 2005*

*Torso Push/Chest Dom./Abs

*Lever Seated Crunch
  8 x 30
  8 x 20
  8 x 20
  10 x 20

  Incline Smith Bench Press
  10 x 115
  8 x 135
  6 x 155
  7 x 155
  4 x 165

  DB Bench Press
  6 x 110
  6 x 110
  6 x 110
  6 x 110

  HS Iso-Lat. Incline Press
  10 x 90
  8 x 110
  8 x 110
  8 x 120

  Freemotion Seated Fly
  8 x 40
  8 x 40
  8 x 45
  10 x 45

  +

 1/2 abs class included Traditional Crunches, Modified Raised-Feet Crunches, Bent-Leg Knee Raises, Pulse-Ups, Bicycle Kicks, Raised Knee-Ins, Oblique Flutter Kicks, Oblique V-Ups, Bridges, Side Jackknifes, and other stuff.

*Cardio

*Cooldown 5 min. exercise bike

  Total time approximately 90 min.

 Wow, workout was tough today, probably could've waited until the late afternoon to early evening today as I know my muscle glycogen probably hasn't completely recovered from yesterday, but I'm crazy. Was debating on Abs class in the middle of my chest routine and decided why not...I've learned to at least attempt stuff even if I'm not feeling at 100%, otherwise I feel like shit for the rest of the day. Wasn't too bad, getting stronger, endurance and control over movements improving. The incline smith wasn't too bad either although I really wonder how much of an assist some of these damn machines give...tomorrow I'm thinking I might pull a light combo push/pull leg routine and then light cardio...


----------



## grant (Nov 27, 2005)

*November 27, 2005*

*Cardio

*90 min. total
  30 min. Elliptical Crosstrainer HIIT _(Hills Plus setting)_~75%-88%
  45 min. treadmill running _(includes five min. cooldown)_~85% of target HR
  10 min. exercise bike cooldown~65% of target HR
  Total cals.  (on the watch not on the damned machine) 1145
  45% from fat
  Max. 171 or 88%
  Avg. 146 or 75%

 +

 Stretching/flexibility stuff approximately 15-20  min. post workout.


  umm....oops   No leggies today...don't know what happened  , didn't think I'd have it in me today to do this again, but one thing led to another and...


----------



## grant (Nov 28, 2005)

*November 28, 2005*

*Training

*Off


----------



## grant (Nov 29, 2005)

*November 29, 2005*

*Lower/Push/Pull

*Freemotion Squat _4 working sets 1.5 min. rest bet. sets
_8 x 180
 8 x 220
 8 x 260*
 8 x 300

 SL Deadlifts _3 working, 1 min. rest
_8 x 115
 8 x 135
 8 x 135

 Glute/ham machine _3 working sets, no rest bet. sets
_8 x 70
 6 x 110
 6 x 110

 DB Lunge _3 working sets, 1-1.5 min. rest bet. sets
_6 x 80
 6 x 80
 6 x 90

 Leg Ext. _3 working sets, 1 min. rest bet. sets
_8 x 75
 8 x 90*
 8 x 90

 Standing calf raises _2 working, no rest bet. sets
_8 x 112.5
 8 x 100

*Cardio

*5 min. exercise bike cooldown + walk back to apt.

 Worked out this morning before school.  Quick and crazy to hit the legs.  Would've liked to do conventional squats, but someone was on the only rack in the gym and didn't have time to wait.  Weight was good though on the FM Squat machine--although, it's a machine  .  Final exams next week, absolutely dreading them...


----------



## grant (Nov 30, 2005)

*November 30, 2005*

*Cardio

*60 min total
  30 min HIIT Cross Ramp Speed Intervals
  35 min treadmill run
  815 cals total
  45% burned from fat
  HR Max 168~86%
  HR Avg 141~72%

 +

 Stretching post workout


----------



## grant (Dec 1, 2005)

*December 1, 2005*

*Torso Pull + Hip Add.

*WG Chins - 2 min. rest bet. sets
 3 working, 6 x bw

 HS Iso Lat Pulldown - 1.5 min. rest
 4 working, 10 x 70, 6 x 90, 6 x 110, 6 x 110

 Low Rows - 1.5 min. rest
 4 working sets, 10 x 5, 8 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x 8

 Machine Hip Adductors - 1.5 min. rest
 4 working, 10 x 70, 8 x 90, 8 x 100, 8 x 100

 BB Bicep Curl - 1.5 min rest
 2 working, 10 x 40, 10 x 40

 Hammer Curl - 1. 5 min rest
 3 working, 8 x 30*2, 8 x 35*2, 6 x 40*2

 Cable Curl
 3 working, 8 x 7, 10 x 7, 8 x 8

 +

 5 min. elliptical cooldown


----------



## grant (Dec 2, 2005)

*December 2, 2005*

*Cardio

*40 min total
 35 min HIIT elliptical _(Hills plus setting)
_5 min cooldown
 515 cals total
 45% from fat
 Max 171
 Avg 142

 Argh.


----------



## grant (Dec 4, 2005)

*December 3, 2005*

*Cardio*


----------



## grant (Dec 4, 2005)

*December 4, 2005*

*Chest

*Bench
4 working, 8 x 115, 8 x 125, 8 x 125, 6 x 135

HS Iso Lat Incline Press
3 working, 8 x 90, 8 x 90, 6 x 100

+
*
Cardio

*90 min total
30 min HIIT Stairmill _Speed interval setting
_40 min treadmill run steady state
10 min elliptical cooldown
1088 cals total
45% from fat
Max 170~87%
Avg 145~74%

+

Stretching 15 min post cardio workout

Workout wasn't exactly what I had planned as I had wanted to have a weights day today but after some sets with both the bench and the machine, it became clear that it just wasn't going to happen for some reason.  Probably could've come in about 1/2 hour earlier and would've been fine but my pre-workout meal had already been well on its way to being digested.

I made the best of of it and shifted into some cardio.  Want to dedicate the next two training days to weights only to make up for some the slacking in that area.  I like/love cardio but need to maintain my muscle mass (at the very least)+build upon what I have.  Wed. (after my last final) will be my next cardio day...promise.


----------



## grant (Dec 5, 2005)

*December 5, 2005*

*Torso Push, Chest Dom.

*DB Bench Press
4 working sets, 2 min. rest
10 x 90, 8 x 90, 6 x 100, 6 x 100

HS Iso Lat Incline Press
4 working, 1.5-2 min. rest
10 x 90, 8 x 110, 8 x 110, 6 x 120

Decline BB Bench Press
4 working, 2 min. rest
8 x 70, 6 x 80, 6 x 80, 6 x 90

Machine Flat Press
4 working, 1.5-2 min. rest
8 x 135, 8 x 150, 8ish x 150, 5ish x 165

DB Pullover
3 working, 1.5 min. rest
8 x 25, 8 x 25, 8 x 25

Freemotion Chest fly
4 working, 1.5-2 min. rest
8 x 40, 6 x 45, 8 x 45, 10 x 40

*Cardio

*Cooldown walk to the grocery store, then back to apt.

Good solid chest work today, a bit lighter than some of my previous work but still solid. Surprisingly, chest was bit tight after yesterday...


----------



## grant (Dec 7, 2005)

*December 6, 2005*

*Training

*Off for studying...


----------



## grant (Dec 7, 2005)

*December 7, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Push

*Smith Squat _4 working sets, 1.5-2 min. rest (weight plus bar)_
10 x 70, 8 x 90, 6 x 160, 6 x 160

Seated Leg Press _4 working sets, 1.5 min. rest
_8 x 150, 8 x 170, 8 x 190, 6 x 210

DB Lunges _4 working sets, 2 min. rest
_6 x 40*2, 8 x 40 *2, 6 x 45*2, 6 x 45*2

French Press _3 working sets, 1.5 min. rest_
8 x 50, 8 x 50, 8 x 50

Pushdowns _4 working, 1.5 min. rest
_8 x 5, 8 x 5, 8 x 5, 4 x 6 _(weight x some poundage not sure of)

_Arm Extensions _4 working sets, 1.5 min. rest
_6 x 50, 6 x 50, 6 x 50, 8 x 50

Standing Calf Raise _3 working, 1 min. rest
_8 x 100, 8 x 112.5, 8 x 125

*Cardio
*
10 min. elliptical steady state + walk to store, walk to apt.

Woo hoo!! Last day of finals and the quarter!!  Can't wait for my workout tomorrow morning, been _dreaming _of it.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 8, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> *Leg & Arm Push
> 
> *Smith Squat _4 working sets, 1.5-2 min. rest (weight plus bar)_
> 10 x 70, 8 x 90, 6 x 160, 6 x 160


Do you usually do squats on the smith machine? There have been a lot of thread/discussions regarding the negative issues of doing this.


----------



## grant (Dec 8, 2005)

*December 8, 2005*

*Cardio

*90 min total
30 min HIIT elliptical Hills plus setting
50 min treadmill run
5 min exercise bike cooldown
1145 cals total
40% from fat
Max 172~88%
Avg 144~74%

+

post cardio workout stretch routine 10 min

+

Crazy walk to Vitaminshoppe, then back to apartment, then _ran _back down to the store because I forgot my wallet like an idiot.

Workout was good, wasn't incredibly intensive , what was was the incredibly exhausting experience I had afterwards, didn't end up having my postworkout drink oooh...only about 2 hours after my workout .  Think I might head back tonight for abs class, we'll see how I'm feeling though,  I may have eaten off an extremity by that point.


----------



## grant (Dec 8, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Do you usually do squats on the smith machine? There have been a lot of thread/discussions regarding the negative issues of doing this.



Hey BulkMeUp, thanks for responding to my journal!

I try not too, as I understand the Smith for _any _exercise is hard on the joints, but my gym only has *one *squat rack unfortunately and it's one sorry rack at that.  I would've used it but someone was on it so moved on to the next best thing I guess.  Could've done DB Squats but wanted to save 'em for the lunges I guess...


----------



## grant (Dec 9, 2005)

*December 9, 2005*

*Torso Pull + Hip Abd.

*Lat Pulldown
4 working sets, 1.5-2 min. rest
10 x 60, 8 x 75, 6 x 90, 6 x 90

WG Chins
4 working, 2 min. rest 
_6 x bw

_HS Iso-Lat Pull
4 working, 1.5-2 min. rest
8 x 90, 6 x 110, 8 x 110, 6 x 120

DB Bicep Curl
4 working, 1.5 min. rest
8 x 20*2, 8 x 25*2, 8 x 30*2, 6 x 30*2

Rope Curls
4 working 1.5 min. rest
8 x 5, 8 x 5, 8 x 6, 8 x 6

Low Rows
4 working, 2 min. rest
10 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x 8, 6 x 9

Machine Hip Abductors
4 working, 1 min. rest
8 x 80, 8 x 80, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

*Cardio

*Cooldown 10 min. elliptical steady state


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> *Cardio
> *


*
Is your cardio for fat loss or cardiovascular health/improvement?



			
				grant said:
			
		


			Crazy walk to Vitaminshoppe, then back to apartment, then ran back down to the store because I forgot my wallet like an idiot.
		
Click to expand...

 happens to the best of us.*


----------



## grant (Dec 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Is your cardio for fat loss or cardiovascular health/improvement?



Honestly, both I guess + I just really enjoy it.  Although I guess I'd have a hard time presenting a case for fat loss.

Your insights?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 9, 2005)

I noticed the 30 mins HIIT. HIIT is very efficient for fat loss. Though it is not recommended for those who are cardiovascular unfit and/or obese. I assume you are neither 

Anyway, If HIIT is done properly, you shouldnt last a few mins.  At least when you initially start out. The High part of the HIIT cycle is a sprint. You need to go as fast as you can. Like you are trying to save your life. So next time try this.

Ellipitical, level2
Warm up a few mins.
Sprint for 15secs. (Go as fast as you can).
Go slow/low for the next 45 secs.
Repeat.
Cooldown few mins.

Start with a 4-5 min session (+warmup+ cooldown). And see how it feels.

The point of the sprint is to get to your vo2max. Most people will suffer latic acid failure before that. But you have to keep trying.


----------



## grant (Dec 9, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I noticed the 30 mins HIIT. HIIT is very efficient for fat loss. Though it is not recommended for those who are cardiovascular unfit and/or obese. I assume you are neither
> 
> Anyway, If HIIT is done properly, you shouldnt last a few mins. At least when you initially start out. The High part of the HIIT cycle is a sprint. You need to go as fast as you can. Like you are trying to save your life. So next time try this.
> 
> ...




actually...that's exactly what I do, my HR during my sessions usually run between 65-70% of Max during the "rest" period for about 2 min. and 85-88% during the "hard".  The machines depending on which I'm on have different settings complementing high intensity training, like the Hills Plus setting on the elliptical or the Speed intervals on the Stairmill.  I have noticed a increase in endurance (with regard to my cardio workouts) but I'm not as "tired" afterwards as I once was.

I'll take your advice and begin to increase intensity during the HIIT sessions while shortening the sessions. Thanks for the input.


----------



## grant (Dec 10, 2005)

*December 10, 2005*

*Abs/Pilates

*1/2 hour class,_ Side Jackknife, Bridges, traditional crunches, Two-Point Bridge, Side Bridge, Single-Knee Crunch, Twisting Crunch, Double Crunch with a Cross, etc.

_*Cardio

*25 min. total
10 min run + 10 min. of sprints
5 min. cooldown
291 cals total
45% from fat
Max 174~89%
Avg 138~71%

Workout was OK.  Feeling kinda OK today.  Abs went well except the strain on my lower back with some of the lower work--cardio--ehh, not impressed with my performance.  Didn't feel exactly energetic this morning and couldn't seem to reach 90% today for some reason...have a feeling my glycogen stores aren't completely at 100%, oops.


----------



## grant (Dec 11, 2005)

*December 11, 2005*

*Torso Push

*All 2-2.5  min. rest, except noted/4 working sets/8-10 rep range

Bench Press
1 w/u, 4 working
10 x 115, 6 x 135, 6 x 135, 4 x 145, 4 x 145

DB Incline Press
10 x 80, 8 x 90, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

Machine Chest Press
10 x 120, 8 x 135, 10 x 135, 6 x 150

HS Iso-Lat Incline Press
8 x 90, 4 x 110, 5 x 110, 5^6 x 110

Freemotion Flys 1.5 min rest
8 x 40, 8 x 40, 8 x 45, 8 x 45

Freemotion Seated One Arm Press off the Back _(ehhh...)
_6 x 25, 6 x 30, 4 x 35, 6 x 20

DB OH Press 1.5 min rest
8 x 50, 8 x 50, 8 x 50, 8 x 50

DB Front Raise 1 min rest
8 x 20, 8 x 24, 8 x 24, 6 x 30

*Cardio

*80 min. total
60 min. elliptical steady state _includes 5 min. warmup/cooldown: _HR 165/85%
15 min. "fun run" to round things out: HR 150/77%
5 min. cooldown
Total Cals. 1,077  
40% from fat

+

Post workout stretching stuff~10 min.

Total gym time today ~ 135 min.  Ugh.

The one arm off the back thingies didn't feel very productive, think I'll just stick with DB unilateral press instead...Good workout though...think I might need to take tomorrow off .


----------



## grant (Dec 12, 2005)

*Training*

Rest


----------



## grant (Dec 13, 2005)

*December 13, 2005*

*Leg & Arm Pull

*_1-2 min. rest bet. sets, 6-10 reps per exercise_
SL Deads
8 x 95, 6 x 115, 6 x 115, 6 x 125

Good Mornings 
6 x 95, 6 x 95, 6 x 95, 6 x 105

Seated Leg Curls
8 x 75, 8 x 90, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

Glute Machine* each side
8 x 50, 8 x 70, 8 x 70, 8 x 90

Barbell Bicep Curl
10 x 40, 8 x 50, 8 x 50, 8 x 60

Hammer Curls
8 x 30*2, 8 x 30*2, 8 x 30*2, 6 x 35*2

Machine Hip Adductor
12 x 100, 8 x 110, 8 x 110, 8 x 110

and to round things out...

Close Grip Pull-ups
8 x bw, 8 x, 6 x 7 x

*Cardio

*20 min. total cooldown
Exercise bike/HR @ 65%
202 total cals
60% from fat

Workout was OK, the Deads + Good mornings weren't at all spectacular. Next time want to try DB instead of the barbell, or perhaps a diff. variation of the deadlift. Bout time I began a new rotation, this one has worked well for me as I've gained some lean mass and improved the balance that I'm looking for. Thinking I might try a full body with full cardio days inbetween (instead of the partial days, like today). 

Painted my apartment today w/most of the paint going on the walls and very little on me.  Also decided to post a pic...


----------



## grant (Dec 14, 2005)

*December 14, 2005*

*Cardio

*85 min. total
30 min. Stairmill _Speed Interval Setting
_20 min. treadmill steady state run
20 min. elliptical steady state
10 min. exercise bike cooldown
Total cals 1059
45% from fat
Max 170/87%
Avg 141/72%

Hammies tight, strain in left glute while running hence the shift into the elliptical. Not enough energy this morning for this. Thinking about an abs class tonight, weather is getting increasingly bad though.


----------



## grant (Dec 15, 2005)

*December 15, 2005*

*Shoulders/Back/Upper stuff

*Lat Pull
8 x 75, 6 x 90, 6 x 90

DB Bent-Over Lat. Raise
8 x 12, 8 x 12, 8 x 15

Front Raise
6 x 12, 8 x 12, 8 x 15

HS Iso-Lat Row
8 x 90, 8 x 90, 6 x 100

DB Shrugs
10 x 100, 8 x 110, 8 x 110

EZ Bar Upright Row
8 x 40, 8 x 40, 6 x 50

*Cardio

*Cooldown = walk back to store/home

_Tired _today.  Shoulder/trap stuff was about all I could manage, kept volume done.  Was in and out in about 25~


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 16, 2005)

Arm is looking good. Nice mass + definition 

Just to clarify. The HIIT i do is on the Elliptical Cross-Trainer. There are some which do not have the moving handles. I dont do HIIT on those. Sprinting is better on the crosstrainer ones.


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

*December 16, 2005*

*Cardio/Endurance stuff

*105 min. total
30 min. HIIT Speed Interval -  http://www.egymequipment.com/stairstep70p.htmlm ~ 70-85% of max HR
20 min. steady state treadmill run ~ 80-85% of max HR
30 min. elliptical steady state http://www.pfc-fitness.com/index.cfm/act/Catalog.cfm/catalogid/226/Subcategory/Elliptical%20Cross%20Trainers/category/Remanufactured%20Equipment/browse/null/MenuGroup/Remanufactured%20Equipment/desc/Life%20Fitness%20CT9500HRR.htm~ 80-85% of max HR 
10 min. excercise bike cooldown ~ 70% of max HR
Total cals. 1416
45% from fat
Max 169/87%
Avg 148/76%

*Abs

*Decline ab board crunch 1-1.5 min. rest
4 sets of 10 reps

Swiss ball ab crunch
10, 10, 12, 12

  Was kind of day dreaming today on the cardio equipment...ab work was after the cardio, I know, I know   but felt good, nice and tight.

Glute still bothering me from a couple of days ago. Almost cut my finger off this morning when making my omelet, bandaged it up and went back and actually found the part of the nail and skin I sheared off while chopping spinach. What an idiot, so irritated.   Don't think it should affect my lifting though...hopefully.


----------



## grant (Dec 16, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Arm is looking good. Nice mass + definition



Cool...thanks!  You have any pics posted in your journal??



> Just to clarify. The HIIT i do is on the Elliptical Cross-Trainer. There are some which do not have the moving handles. I dont do HIIT on those. Sprinting is better on the crosstrainer ones.



Yeah, we've got two of these at my gym, but the majority are the older Precor.  I would think Sprinting on the treadmill would probably be the best bet overall.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 17, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Cool...thanks!  You have any pics posted in your journal??


I had posted pics a while back. They are buried somewhere in my journal  but none too impressive.


			
				grant said:
			
		

> Yeah, we've got two of these at my gym, but the majority are the older Precor.  I would think Sprinting on the treadmill would probably be the best bet overall.


The treadmill is not the best for HIIT as the constant changing of speeds increases your chances of loosing your footing and falling. But just for straight running it is ok. HIIT is best done on a track. 

Sprinting requires a sudden burst of power. A proper sprint will kill you in ~30secs or less. If you last longer, it may not be real sprint or not a sprint at all. check these threads. they will give you a picture of what i'm trying to say.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35963
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33146


----------



## grant (Dec 17, 2005)

> I had posted pics a while back. They are buried somewhere in my journal  but none too impressive.


I'll be the judge of that  



> The treadmill is not the best for HIIT as the constant changing of speeds increases your chances of loosing your footing and falling. But just for straight running it is ok. HIIT is best done on a track.
> 
> Sprinting requires a sudden burst of power. A proper sprint will kill you in ~30secs or less. If you last longer, it may not be real sprint or not a sprint at all. check these threads. they will give you a picture of what i'm trying to say.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...ad.php?t=35963
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...ad.php?t=33146


I would have to agree on the treadmill sprints as I've tried it before and it's ... "uncomfortable" to say the least, what I meant was running rather than treadmill work. I have to argue that Sprints aren't HIIT. The high intensity and the length of the time you spend at that intensity is all relative in my mind. It's not to say that in my workouts I don't incorporate it when I really ramp up the the setting and reach 90% of my target HR--as far as only lasting 30 seconds...maybe, but that's hard for me to admit.


----------



## grant (Dec 17, 2005)

*December 17, 2005*

*Chest/Back Antag. Training

*WG Chins
4 working sets
6 x bw, 6 x bw, 6 x bw, 7 x bw

DB Press
8 x 100, 8 x 100, 8 x 100, 7 x 100

T-Bar Row
8 x 45, 8 x 55, 8 x 55, 8 x 60

HS Incline Press
8 x 90, 8 x 90, 6 x 120, 6 x 120

Low Row
8 x 8, 8 x 8, 6 x 9, 8 x 9

FM Flys
10 x 40, 8 x 45, 8 x 45, 6 x 50

DB Decline Press
8 x 80, 8 x 80, 6 x 90, 6 x 90

Bent-over Lat Raise
20 x 12, 20 x 12, 30 x 8, 30 x 8

*Cardio

*Walk back to apt ~ 5 min.


----------



## grant (Dec 19, 2005)

*December 18, 2005*

*Training

*Off--not feeling too hot today--


----------



## grant (Dec 19, 2005)

*December 19, 2005*

*Cardio**

*120 min. total
35 min. Stepmill Speed Interval Setting
40 min. treadmill run (where the watch stopped recording...grrr)
25 min. steady state elliptical
15 min. exercise bike cooldown
Total Cals. 1390~probably closer to 1500 as the duct work in my gym infers with my monitor
45% from fat
Max 173
Avg 139
Time in Zone 118-147~60 min.

*Flex

*post training stretch routine-10 min.

Did a lot of studying today at the gym, watch/HR monitor irritating when it stops giving a read out or gives one that's completely ridiculous like 35%. 

On another note, it's frigid outside, temp this morning was hovering around -1 F. Of course it's supposed to be 50 on Saturday, only in Chicago.


----------



## grant (Dec 20, 2005)

*December 20, 2005*

*Lower Antag. Training

*_1.5-2 min. ri
_Squat 1 w/u, 3 working sets
10 x 95, 10 x 135, 8 x 155, 8 x 155

DL 1 w/u, 3 working
10 x 95, 8 x 135, 8 x 135, 8 x 135

FM Squat 4 working 
8 x 200, 8 x 200, 6 x 220, 8 x 220

Seated Leg Curl 4 working
10 x 90, 6 x 105, 6 x 105, 8 x 105

Leg Ext. 4 working
8 x 75, 8 x 75, 6 x 90, 8 x 105

Hip Abductor 3 working
8 x 70, 6 x 80, 6 x 80

Standing Leg Raise 3 working
8 x 112.5, 8 x 112.5, 8 x 112.5


*Cardio

*10 min. recovery/cooldown run~HR 70%


----------



## grant (Dec 20, 2005)

*December 20, 2005*

*Cardio/**Recovery work**/Workout Numero Dos

*20 min. total
Elliptical steady state~HR 70%
222 total cals.
55% from fat


----------



## grant (Dec 21, 2005)

*December 21, 2005*

*Abs

*Decline Ab Board Crunch
4 working sets x 10 

Hyperext.
4 working sets x 10

*Cardio

*Approx. 55 min. total
33 min. Crossramp Interval ~ 65% HR-80%
15 min. playing musical treadmills ~ 75%-80%
5 min. cooldown elliptical
524 total cals.
55% from fat
Max 161
Avg Sad sad sad



What a bullshit workout--didn't sleep well last night-- + my HR monitor was giving me shit again but ONLY in the treadmill section of the cardio area. No idea why, tried rotating around to find an area w/o any radio interference without luck, must have looked fucking insane. Thinking I hurt myself by incorporating that second workout last night, total caloric intake definitely up with more carbs so I doubt diet is an issue. Argh.

cPT exam tomorrow, kinda nervous although I've been working diligently on preparing for it.  We'll see I guess.


----------



## grant (Dec 22, 2005)

woohoo!!!!

I passed my cPT exam!!!

......​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2005)

But i have to ask. What is a 'cPT' exam?


----------



## grant (Dec 22, 2005)

Certified Personal Trainer


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2005)

Then you are the last person i should be giving advice to.  lemme tiptoe away from your journal...


----------



## grant (Dec 22, 2005)

*December 22, 2005*

*Back/trap. stuff

*_3 working sets, 1.5-2 min. rest intervals
_
Lat Pulldown
8, 8, 6

Seated Machine Row
8, 8, 6

Low Row
8, 8, 6

One-Arm DB Row
8, 8, 6

DB Shrugs
8, 8, 6

DB Upright Rows
8, 8, 6


*Cardio

*25 min. total
20 min. treadmill steady state run
5 min. warmup/cooldown
237 cals total
84%-66%
In all my excitment, I forgot to bring my workout log, hence the lack of detail in the numbers. Went light anyway, lowered sets from the usual 4 to 3 and finished it off with a little run. Interesting to note after working out in the morning for about two weeks or so (on vacation) and working out in the late afternoon/early evening today, the difference in energy level is truly amazing. When I go back to school I think I'm going begin working out in the wee morning hours in order to take advantage of this.


----------



## grant (Dec 22, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Then you are the last person i should be giving advice to.  lemme tiptoe away from your journal...



He--he, no if anything your input has made me dig deeper into things (I'm keen on research)--thanks!


----------



## grant (Dec 23, 2005)

*December 23, 2005*

*Cardio

*105 min. total
40 min. Stepmill _Speed Interval Setting
_40 min. Treadmill steady state run
20 min. Elliptical steady state
5 min. Exercise bike cooldown
Total cals. 1232
45% from fat
Max 208/107%*
Avg 140/72%

_Not sure this is quite accurate but it's what the watch said..._


10 min. post workout stretching


----------



## grant (Dec 24, 2005)

*December 24, 2005*

*Training/Chest

*1 w/u, 3 working, 1.5-2 min. rest bet. sets
DB Press
8 x 45*2, 8 x 45*2, 6 x 50*2, 6 x 50*2

BB Incline Press
6 x 115, 6 x 115, 4 x 125, 5 x 125

Machine Press
8 x 135, 8 x 135, 6 x 150, 6 x 150

DB Decline Press
8 x 40*2, 5 x 45*2, 8 x 45*2, 8 x 45*2

Freemotion Fly
6 x 45, 6 x 45, 8 x 40, 8 x 40



*Cardio

*Walk to store-then apt.

Workout was OK--reversed pyramided on the flys, think I might try incorporating that more often to change things up.  No "real" cardio today, tired...lack luster wish Christmas was over already mood...


----------



## grant (Dec 25, 2005)

*December 25, 2005*

*Training

*Rest


----------



## grant (Dec 26, 2005)

*December 26, 2005*

*Cardio

*Total time:  130 min.
35 min. _Speed Intervals Stairmill
_35 min. _steady state treadmill run
_40 min. _steady state/random hills/steady state
_10 min. _cooldown exercise bike
_Total kcal:  1526
From fat:  45%
HR Max:  91%/178
HR Avg:  72%/140
Time in Zone 117-176:  1.55 hr

+

10 min. post stretch

Workout was OK--right knee started to feel a little "loose" on the treadmill which worries me as all this work is an attempt to push some endurance for running. Right hip flexor is also a little strained. My avg on the Stairmill intervals wasn't that impressive as was my overall avg for today--although I was really pleased with hitting 91% today on the elliptical. After that experience I really didn't have the energy for much else and just cruised at 80-75-70-65% until I was finished with the workout. 

I'm also planning a new routine. I've got a couple of ideas in mind. I won't be able to continue what I've been doing for the last couple of weeks cardio-wise but I'm hoping for a heavy Wed. and Sun. 

Sun.- Heavy Upper
Mon.- Off
Tue. - Light Lower
Wed. - Cardio
Thu. - Light Upper
Fri. - Heavy Lower
 Sat. - Cardio

Hmm...not perfect but an option...


----------



## grant (Dec 27, 2005)

*December 27, 2005*

*Light Lower

*1.5-2 min. rest interval/4 working sets
Squat 2 w/u
12 x 95, 12 x 115, 12 x 135, 12 x 135, 8 x 155, 8 x 155

DB Lunge
6 x 30*2, 8 x 30*2, 6 x 35*2, 8 x 35*2

Hip Abbd. 
8 x 80, 8 x 80, 8 x 80, 10 x 70

Seated Leg Press
8 x 170, 8 x 170, 8 x 190, 8 x 190

Leg Ext.
8 x 60, 8 x 60, 6 x 75, 8 x 75

Glute Machine
8 x 50, 8 x 50, 6 x 75, 8 x 75

Seated Calf Raise
10 x 45, 10 x 45, 12 x 45, 12 x 45

*Cardio

*Cooldown walk to the coffee shop--then to apt.~5 min.

Next time lower sets increase # of reps..., weight was good


----------



## Pylon (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks good in here, Grant.  Keep it up!


----------



## grant (Dec 27, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Looks good in here, Grant.  Keep it up!



Hey thanks man and thanks for stopping by!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2005)

Is your seated leg press the one where the seat moves as you press? I know that as the 'Leg Sled'.


----------



## grant (Dec 28, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Is your seated leg press the one where the seat moves as you press? I know that as the 'Leg Sled'.



Hey BulkMeUp,

Nope...it's a variation of this...http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/LVSeatedLegPress.html


----------



## grant (Dec 28, 2005)

*Cardio

*105 min. total
30 min. EFX Crossramp Interval training: 65-80%
60 min. recovery treadmill run: 75-80%
15 min. elliptical cooldown: 75%
Total cals: 1252
From fat: 50%
Max HR: 176/90%
Avg HR: 138/71%
Time in Zone 117-176: 1:32 hr

*Abs stuff

*Decline ab board crunch
4 working sets/10 10 10 9ish

Swiss ball crunch
4 working/15 15 15 15

+

Post workout stretching stuff: 10 min.

Abs stuff felt good, nice muscle contraction.  Knee didn't feel too bad on the mill today, took it easy and made it a recovery run avg about 75%.  Ehh not much else, a very gloomy, gray, rainy day here.  Making risotto for lunch...


----------



## grant (Dec 28, 2005)

> Making risotto for lunch...



Holy shit it's good...


----------



## grant (Dec 29, 2005)

*December 29, 2005*

*Upper

*3 working sets/1.5-2 min. RI

WG Chin
7 x bw, 6, 6

DB Bench
10 x 90, 8 x 50, 8 x 50

EZ Bar Bent-over Row
10 x 50, 10 x 50, 10 x 50

Alternating Incline DB Bench
6 x 70, 6 x 70, 8 x 70

One-Arm DB Row
6 x 45, 6 x 45, 8 x 45

Flat Bench DB Multi Press
12 x 50, 12 x 50, 12 x 50

*Cardio

*5 min. exercise bike cooldown


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> *Cardio
> 
> *105 min. total
> 30 min. EFX Crossramp Interval training: 65-80%
> ...




mmm....risotto.....


----------



## grant (Dec 29, 2005)

> mmm....risotto.....



Ha!  I'm telling you I out did myself...only because I earned it though...


----------



## grant (Dec 30, 2005)

*December 30, 2005*

*Cardio

*50 min. total
35 min. StairMill Speed Interval 
10 min. elliptical
5 min. treadmill
Total Cals: 575
50% from fat


----------



## grant (Dec 31, 2005)

*Training*

Rest!!!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a good new years eve, Grant.  Be safe!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 1, 2006)

Happy New Year, grant.


			
				grant said:
			
		

> *Training*
> 
> Rest!!!


Was that so that you could go out boozing?


----------



## grant (Jan 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> Happy New Year, grant.
> 
> Was that so that you could go out boozing?



.  No, not my thing, drinking or partying, besides I had some "plans" for NYD.


----------



## grant (Jan 1, 2006)

*January 1, 2005*

*Cardio

*Total time: 160 min.
45 min. EFX Crossramp _Crosstrainer setting*_
45 min. Elliptical _Random stuff--some sprints
_60 min. treadmill gait retraining stuff
5 min. exercise bike cooldown
Total Cals: 1974
45% Fat
Max 177/91%
Avg 143/73%
Total time in 117-176: 2.23 hr

+

Post cardio stretching

Knee wasn't too bad today--although it's sore now.  Focused on following through my stride and really gripping the treadmill.  Had some nice sprints on the elliptical.  Tomorrow will be a Full Body Workout, 3 sets with 10-12 reps.

The day off really paid off--


----------



## grant (Jan 2, 2006)

*January 2, 2005*

*Full Body Stuff

*3 sets, 10 reps (or about), 1.5-2 min. rest 
WG Chins
3 sets, 6 x bw

Incline DB Press
10 x 45, 10 x 45, 10 x 45

DB Clean & Press*
10 x 10, 8 x 15, 8 x 15

Front Squat*
10 x 65, 10 x 65, 10 x 75

HS Iso-Lat Pulldown
10 x 90, 8 x 110, 8 x 110

Chest Press
10 x 135, 10 x 135, 10 x 135

+ Post workout static stretching

Workout was good overall, more energetic than I thought I would be.  Incorporated some new *exercises into the routine so I kept the weight light in order to get my bearings.  I liked the Clean & Press, I could imagine with a bit heavier weight I could really work up a sweat.  The Front Squats weren't bad either.

Today is my last vacation day......I really don't want to go back to school!  No more 9:00 AM workouts for me...(except for Wed. if I don't have any meetings) I'm thinking I might take tomorrow off just to ensure that I properly fueled up again although I was also thinking of _jolting  _myself into my new morning routine starting off 
with the first day of school.  I'm also renting out a locker so I can store some stuff (shoes, etc.) just to make my life a little easier this time around.  I wonder if the board is up again...ha, no...


----------



## grant (Jan 3, 2006)

*January 3, 2005*

*Training

*Rest

Took the day (and it was the *entire* day) running errands and being productive. I think I might have covered the geographic area equivalent of a small European country today + planning on doing some static stretching today.

New routine should begin without a hitch on Thurs. although I've already started transitioning. Will post hopefully tomorrow if all goes as planned.

First day of school wasn't too bad, long but not bad. Hopefully the quarter will go quickly and w/o a lot of bs or interference with my training.


----------



## grant (Jan 4, 2006)

*January 4, 2005*

*Training/Cardio

* 155 min. total cardio time
 45 min. EFX Crossramp _Crosstraining setting_​ 85 min. treadmill _Gait retraining/endurance stuff  + _dynamic stretching stuff intermittently[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 25 min. elliptical _Cooldown

Post workout static stretching stuff~10 min.

_*Abs

*Decline Ab board Crunch-4 sets x 10 reps*
_Made 3/4 sets, 2nd 6 reps only for some reason, timing??

_Swiss ball oblique crunches-1 sets ea. side x 12
_Didn't like these, first time doing them so balance was completely off.

_Swiss ball crunch_-_4 sets x 15
_Nice, these along with the decline ab board have become favs.

_Total gym time = yikes.


----------



## grant (Jan 5, 2006)

*January 5, 2005*

*Lower Light

*Squats, 4 working sets x 10

DB Lunges, 3 working x 8

DB Deadlifts, 3 working x 10

Split Stance Squat, 3 working each side x 8, 10, 10

DB Clean & Press, 3 working each side x 8

*Cardio/Cooldown

*Walk back to apt...

Workout was brief, irritatingly so I guess. I didn't go this morning but after class, which wasn't the plan. I did go right after getting off the train (utilizing the new locker and its capability) which was nice.

Tired. Tomorrow off again? Not sure, I'm really craving a deep upper body workout. Arms and shoulders are aching to be worked on. I did figure out a new routine just have to post the stupid thing. If I do keep up the running/cardio routine I'm not sure I'll be up for six days a week...maybe five. We'll see. Dead tired right now and I've got a metric ton of reading to do for tomorrow.


----------



## grant (Jan 7, 2006)

*January 6, 2005*

*Arms/Shoulders

*_3 working sets x 10 reps_

EZ Bar Preacher Curl

Hammer Curl

Skull Crusher

Bent-over Lat. Raise superset w/DB Front Raise

Tri. Pushdowns

Machine Military Press

Seated OH DB Ext.

*Cardio

*Run, run, run to the train.

This workout was done in the morning before class.  First of the quarter was great, felt good getting it done and out of the way.


----------



## grant (Jan 7, 2006)

*January 7, 2005*

*Chest/Cardio

*_3 working sets x 15, 10 reps

_Alt. Incline DB Press

DB Decline Press

Machine Chest Press

Freemotion Chest Fly

*Cardio

*65 min. total
Cooldown treadmill run~easy stuff--160-165 bpm
Cals Total: 768
From fat: 45%


----------



## grant (Jan 8, 2006)

*January 8, 2005*

*Cardio/Abs

*Total time:  45 min.
25 min. treadmill run
20 min. elliptical steady state


Decline Ab board crunch
3 sets x 10 reps

Swiss ball crunch
3 sets x 12 reps


Didn't have the juice today for much...


----------



## grant (Jan 9, 2006)

*January 9, 2005*

*Heavy Lower

*Squat
_6 sets x 8-10 reps, 1.5-2.5 min. rest_
10 x 115, 8 x 135, 8 x 135, 8 x 155, 8 x 155, 10 x 110

DB Deadlifts
_4 working x 8-10 reps, 1.5 min. rest
_10 x 60, 10 x 80, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

Cybex Leg Press
_5 working x 10-12 reps, 1.5-2 min. rest_
12 x 110 10 x 160, 10 x 160, 10 x 180, 10 x 180

Glute Machine
_3 working x 8-10 reps, 1 min. rest
_10 x 70, 8 x 90, 8 x 90*

Machine Hip Abductor
10 x 80, 8 x 70, 8 x 70

Standing Calf Raise
10 x 112.5, 8 x 112.5, 8 x 100

*Cardio

*5 min. exercise bike cooldown


I had a good workout--(the shaky-can-barely-walk-down the-stairs-good)--although I began the day in an irritated state (not only because it was Mon.) but because I woke up stupid (and later than I had wanted to) and didn't make it to workout until after class today.

*The glute machine was actually "enjoyable" today when I increased the weight. I don't like the hip ab. machine, I'd like to find something else that would work the area, the range of motion is just bothersome.

The squats were great, planned on 4 sets and just kept adding on sets to _about-ish failure_, next time I'm going to increase the weight even more and see what happens.  Same story for the Leg Press, fun stuff.

I tried going heavy, both intensity and volume wise in order to deplete some as I'm taking tomorrow off*, not only because I want to prep. for my Wed. cardio day but also because I need a day off to rest (and work on school).

*Although if I'm super sore tomorrow, which I'm thinking I won't be but if I am I'll do a spot of cardio in the morning to loosen up.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> I had a good workout--(the shaky-can-barely-walk-down the-stairs-good)


 woo hoo! quite the wo.


----------



## grant (Jan 10, 2006)

*January 10, 2005*

*
Training

*Rest

_Hungry..._**


----------



## grant (Jan 10, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> woo hoo! quite the wo.



Thanks!!


----------



## grant (Jan 11, 2006)

*January 11, 2005*

*Cardio/Abs

*Total time: 95 min.
45 min. EFX _Crossing training_ - 155-160 bpm
45 min. treatdmill steady state - 145-150 bpm + dynamic stretching
5 min. elliptical cooldown

+

Decline Ab board crunch, 3-4 sets x 10 reps
10, 10, 8, 10

Swiss Ball ab crunch, 3 sets x 15 reps
15, 15, 15

+

Post wo stretching


Well my wo was horrible today. Can't really express it any other way. Completely disappointed in my performance. I'm thinking of all the things that I've done in the past two days to really determine why this is so. I also didn't incorporate some of new ab exercises I was planning.

My pre-workout breakfast meal wasn't as high in carbs as it has been.
I actually took something to help me sleep last night, apparently a big mistake-one that I don't plan on making again.
Thought the day of rest (yesterday) would've made me super energetic but alas.
Leg workout from Monday had something to do with my poor performance, I noticed while I was doing my post workout stretch that I was particularly tight.


----------



## grant (Jan 12, 2006)

*January 12, 2005*

*Upper stuff/Lat/Tri/Bi

*_Three working sets, 1-1.5, 2 min. rest bet. sets_
WG Chins
6 x bw, 6 x bw, 7 x bw

Straight Arm Pulldown
12 x 30, 8 x 45, 8 x 45

EZ Bar Standing Bicep Curl
8 x 50, 10 x 40, 10 x 40

Standing OH DB Ext.
12 x 30, 10 x 35, 10 x 40

Low Row
8 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x 10

HS Bicep Curl = weird machine
8 x 50, 8 x 50, 8 x 50

Lifefitness Arm Ext.
10 x 50, 10 x 50, 10 x 50

HS Iso-Lat Frontlat Pulldown
10 x 45, 8 x 55, 8 x 55

*Cardio

*Walk to the El.

+

Walked a million miles around town running errands after school.

Morning workout today before class. OK overall. Nothing too taxing, rather tired, didn't sleep all that well last night.


----------



## grant (Jan 13, 2006)

*January 13, 2005*

*Training

*Rest, rest, rest


----------



## grant (Jan 14, 2006)

*January 14, 2005*

*Cardio/Abs

*Total Cardio time: 155 min.
Treadmill steady state with dynamic stretching: 120 min./150-160 bpm
Elliptical steady state: 35 min. (includes 5 min. cooldown)/165-170 bpm
Total cals: 2022
From fat: 45%
Max HR: 173

+

Post workout static stretching

+

Oblique Bridge
_2 x 10-15 sec. hold (ea. side)_

Stick Crunch
_3 x 15 reps

_Lying Draw-In with Hip Flexion
_3 x 2 15 sec. hold (ea.side)

_*Total time in gym: 185 min.*
Workout was good, nice and long, --I was a little pissy in the beginning and _almost _hopped off the treadmill after about 30 min. of work.  I guess it was just my mood plus I was hungry walking into the gym again, which doesn't surprise me considering that I'm hungry all the time, especially after incorporating heavier lifting days.  The new ab exercises were fun, tough! especially the Lying Flexion stuff with a hold_--wow--_they were a bit tough on the lower back though.  I will also be including those stick crunches in my upcoming ab training.


----------



## grant (Jan 16, 2006)

*January 15, 2006*

*Chest

*_3 sets, 2.0 min rest bet. sets_
Alternating Incline DB Press
8 x 25, 8 x 25, 8 x 30

Flat Bench Multi-Press
10 x 25, 10 x 25, 10 x 25

DB Decline Press
12 x 70, 12 x 70, 10 x 80

Incline Pushups
12 x bw, 12 x me, 12 x me

*Cardio

*5 min. Elliptical cooldown

Was very tired during this workout, actually went home and took a nap for about 2 hours, something I *rarely *do.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 16, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Was very tired during this workout, actually went home and took a nap for about 2 hours, something I *rarely *do.


 sounds like stuff is catching up with you.


----------



## grant (Jan 16, 2006)

*January 16, 2006*

*Cardio


*_*Endurance stuff*_
Total Cardio time:  165 min.
Treadmill steady state 165 min. (includes warmup and cool down) / 150-160 bpm
Total cals: 2082
45% from fat
HR max: 171
HR avg: 142
Total time in zone 127-176: 132 min.

+

Static stretching: 15 min.

*Total gym time:  180 min.

*Was a bit sore during my workout today--hip abductors in particular.

Gait retraining seems to have paid off, my knee hasn't been bothering me as much lately, grip on the treadmill as well as overall efficiency also appears to be improving. I kept the entire workout isolated to the treadmill for the first time.


I *really *need to work on my weight routine though and get that thing posted!


----------



## grant (Jan 17, 2006)

*January 17, 2006*

*Training

*Rest


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 18, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Gait retraining


What did this consist of?


----------



## grant (Jan 18, 2006)

*January 18, 2006 (my Birthday)*

*Legs

*_3 sets (excluding squats), 1.5-2.5 min. between sets (avg. 2)_
Squat
8 x 115, 10 x 135, 8 x 155, 8 x 155, 10 x 155, 10 x 155

DB Deadlifts
8 x 80, 8 x 80, 8 x 80

Freemotion Split Stance Squat
8 x 180, 8 x 180, 8 x 180

Plate Loaded Hack Squat
8 x 90, 8 x 110, 10 x 110

DB Lunge
8 x 70, 7 x 80, 7 x 80

Standing Calf Raise
10 x 100, 10 x 100, 10 x 100

*Cardio

*Nope.

Today was my birthday and keeping with tradition, it was awful.  Workout wasn't bad though considering I didn't sleep well last night and was exhausted by the time I got to the gym.  Weights on some of the exercises was up.  Legs were shaky again afterwards.


----------



## grant (Jan 18, 2006)

> What did this consist of?



Gait retraining is attempting to modify your stride in a targeted way in order to eliminate symptons of an injury say  for instance "runner's knee"


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Today was my birthday .


Happy Birthday!!​


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 19, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Gait retraining is attempting to modify your stride in a targeted way in order to eliminate symptons of an injury say  for instance "runner's knee"


Intresting. Do you have any links to some exercises/methods of doing it?


----------



## grant (Jan 19, 2006)

*January 19, 2005*

*Upper

*_3 x 8-12 reps sets, 1.5-2 min. rest between sets_

Lat Pulldown
10 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x8

DB Alternating Incline Press
12 x 70, 12 x 70, 12 x 70

Low Row
8 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x 8

DB Decline Press
8 x 80, 10 x 80, 12 x 80

HS Iso-Lat Front Pulldown
10 x 90, 8 x 110, 8 x 110

DB Shrug
12 x 80, 12 x 80


*Cardio* = running around like a mad man 

Workout was OK. Another evening workout (I've forgotten how crowed the gym is at this time), not as tired as I was yesterday. Weights could've been heavier (brought the log but not the pen, duh). Worked rapidly through my sets and moved between exercises even more quickly, in and out in <40 min.

*BulkMeUp:  *_Thank you.
_


----------



## grant (Jan 20, 2006)

*January 20, 2005*

*Training

*Rest

After my week of hell...taking the day off to rest...cardio tomorrow!!  Woohoo!


----------



## grant (Jan 21, 2006)

*Workout Routine?*


----------



## grant (Jan 21, 2006)

*January 21, 2005*

*Cardio

*Total time: 165 min.
Treadmill: 165 min. (including warmup/cooldown)
Total Cals: 2025
% from fat: 45%
HR Max: 169
HR Avg: 72%
Exe. Time in Zone 127-176: 124 min.

+

Post workout static stretching

*Total gym time: 180 min.


*Workout was tough, especially the last 45 min. or so.  *Really *had to motivate myself to move.  Very sore right now (*ouchie*)--left knee in particular, still sore from the leg workout from a couple of days ago, which is good (and probably due to the lunges) but not when it's interferring with my running.


----------



## grant (Jan 23, 2006)

*January 22, 2005*

*Training

*Rest-


----------



## grant (Jan 23, 2006)

*January 23, 2005*

*Workout A (Torso)

*WG Chins
7 x bw, 7 x bw, 6 x bw

DB Press
10 x 90, 10 x 90, 8 x 100, 8 x 100

Low Row
8 x 8, 8 x 9, 8 x 9

HS Incline Press
10 x 90, 6* x 110, 5*,6* x 110

*Cardio

*Cooldown = running though the shower, running to the El.

*Total time: 25 min.  *

Ahh Mondays....workout was too brief this morning, had the strength just not the time. Have to get to the gym at least a 1/2 hour earlier to fit in everything I want to do.



*Indicates partial reps


----------



## grant (Jan 25, 2006)

*January 24, 2005*

*Training

*Rest-

Not sure what's gotten into but I just didn't feel like hiking to the gym today for training.


----------



## grant (Jan 25, 2006)

*January 25, 2005*

*Cardio

*Total time: 100 min.
Treadmill steady state: 40 min./HR 155 bpm
Elliptical steady: 60 min./HR 160-165 bpm
Total cals: 1318
% from fat: 45
Max: 170
Avg: 144
Ext. Time in Zone 127-176: 85 min.

Swiss ball ab crunch
20 reps x 3 sets
20, 15, 15

Decline Ab Board Crunch
8 reps x 3 sets
8, 8, 8

Workout was awful today.  My hamstring has really been bothering me.  I must have torn or at the very least strained it on Sat. hence my absence from some Lower weight training of late.  It was feeling better this morning but after this workout, I think I'm right back where I started from on Saturday.  Damnit.  

Aside from icing/heat I'm not sure what else to do for it.  It's incredibly *frustrating*, I really look forward to my running as I've been making some real progress with endurance.  It looks like time is going to be the only solution.  Can't wait for the cardio *detraining *to begin...


----------



## grant (Jan 26, 2006)

*January 26, 2005*

*Torso (Workout C)

*3 working sets, 8-12 reps, 1.0-1.5 min. rest bet. sets

Lat Pulldown
8 x 7, 8 x 7, 8 x 7

DB Alt. Incline Press
8 x 60, 8 x 60, 7 x 70

DB Decline Press
8 x 80, 8 x 90, 10 x 90

One-Arm DB Row
8 x 40, 8 x 40, 8 x 40

HS Iso-Lat Front Lat Pulldown
10 x 90, 8 x 100, 8 x 100

DB Shrug
12 x 100, 10 x 110, 10 x 110

+

Cardio - Walk to train cooldown


Workout was good, really starting to enjoy the decline work, felt good to stretch the muscles this morning!


----------



## grant (Jan 27, 2006)

*January 27, 2005*

*Lower (Hybrid B & D)

*_3 working (except for squat) x 8 - 12 reps, 1.5-2-2.5 min. rest bet. sets

_ BB Squat
12 x 115, 135 x 10, 135 x 10, 185 x 8, 185 x 8

DB Clean & Press
 8 x 20*2, 8 x 20*2, 8 x 20*2

Standing BB Bicep Curl
10 x 40, 10 x 50, 10 x 50

Plate Load Hack Squat
8 x 90, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

Machine Hip Abductor
8 x 70, 8 x 70, 8 x 70

OH DB Tricep Ext.
 10 x 40, 10 x 40, 8 x 45

*Cardio

*None.

Workout was good this morning, getting into the morning thing. Hamstring sprain/tear wasn't so much of an issue as I thought it might be, still very tender though. Have continued with heating and topical analgesic (it helps).

Weight was up on the squat, Hack also felt good. DB C&P isn't feeling "effective" though, might switch it out for some lunges.

Still not sure what I'm going to be doing tomorrow...should probably have a weight training day, cardio on Sun.??

Hmm...


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> DB C&P isn't feeling "effective" though, might switch it out for some lunges.


With a hamstring issue, i would avoid lunges and the like until recovery.


----------



## grant (Jan 30, 2006)

*January 28, 2005*

*Cardio

*45 min. total
474 cals. total
50% from fat
Max 160
Avg 127
Exe. Time in Zone 127-176 30 min.

No energy today, remind me again to take a day off after legs before attempting a heavy cardio day.  Hamstring issue still present.  Not a good day-


----------



## grant (Jan 30, 2006)

*January 29, 2005*

*Training

*Rest-


----------



## grant (Jan 30, 2006)

*January 30, 2005*

*Torso (Workout A)

*_3 working sets, 6-10 reps, 1.5-2 min. RI
_
DB Incline Press
10 x 80, 7 x 100, 6 x 100

WG Chins
6 x bw, 6 x bw, 6 x bw

Machine Chest Press
10 x 135, 10 x 135, 6, 7*, 8* x 150

Low Row
10 x 7, 8 x 8, 8 x 8

FM Chest Seated Fly
10 x 40, 6 x 45, 6 x 45

*Partials

Another abbreviated Monday morning workout...


----------



## grant (Jan 31, 2006)

*January 31, 2005*

*Lower C (Anterior Dom.)

*BB Squat
12 x 115, 10 x 135, 10 x 135, 8 x 155, 8 x 155

DB Lunge
8 x 70, 8 x 70, 8 x 90/ea. side

Bent-over DB Row
 8 x 40, 8 x 40, 8 x 40

Close Grip Pulldown
 8 x 7, 8 x 7, 8 x 8

Leg Ext.
8 x 70, 8 x 70, 8 x 70

Seated Leg Press
8 x 150, 8 x 150, 8 x 170

*Cardio

*22.5 min. total
288 cals total
Max 173
Avg 144


Good workout this morning, got in early and got stuff d-o-n-e.  Threw in the stuff I didn't get in yesterday and left out the posterior work...hamstring feels okay but not 100%.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> DB Lunge
> 8 x 70, 8 x 70, 8 x 90/ea. side


 thats good! I'v never attempted to pick up a 90 DB.


----------



## grant (Feb 1, 2006)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> thats good! I'v never attempted to pick up a 90 DB.



Oh I wish...45*2


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 1, 2006)

grant said:
			
		

> Oh I wish...45*2


oh.. when you said '90/ea side' i assumed 90 each side. 45's not too bad, though


----------



## grant (Feb 2, 2006)

*February 1, 2005*

*Training

*Rest-

Head cold in full swing...


----------



## grant (Feb 2, 2006)

*February 2, 2005*

*Torso Workout C

*_3 working sets, 8-12 reps, 1-1.5 min. rest bet. sets_

Lat Pulldown
10 x 75, 8,7* x 90, 7 x 90

Decline DB Press
12 x 80, 12 x 80, 10 x 90, 8 x 90

Unilateral Incline DB Press
12 x 30*2, 12 x 30*2, 10 x 30*2

HS Iso-Lat Front Pulldown
8 x 110, 8 x 110, 8 x 110

One Arm DB Row
8 x 40 , 8 x 40, 8 x 45, 8 x 45

DB Shrug
12 x 50, 12 x 50, 12 x 50

Machine Chest Press
12 x 135, 8 x 135, 8 x 135

*Cardio

*-

Workout was good, had some extra time so I threw in some more chest stuff and added a couple of sets to some exercises.  Feeling better today but still sniffly.

Hamstring is feeling better too, hopefully I'll be up for a heavy cardio day on Sat. or Sun., midterms are this week and next, yipee.


----------



## grant (Feb 3, 2006)

Training

Rest-

Full blown cold...listening to body...midterm this morning...listening to body...


----------



## grant (Feb 6, 2006)

*February 4-5, 2006*

*Training*

Non-existent

Cold (as well as midterms) wiped me out for the weekend. Haven't taken this many days off in a row in a long, long, long time.


----------



## grant (Feb 6, 2006)

*February 6, 2005*

*Lower Dom.

*_Rest interval: 1-1.5 min._
Squat
4 sets
12 x 115, 10 x 135, 10 x 135, 10 x 135

DB Lunge
3 sets
10 x 60, 10 x 60, 8 x 70

EZ Bar Bicep Curl
3 sets
10 x 40, 10 x 50, 10 x 50

DB Hammer Curl
3 sets
8 x 20, 8 x 25, 8 x 30

Let Ext.
3 sets
10 x 75, 10 x 75, 10 x 75

Seated Leg Curl
10 x 75, 10 x 90, 10 x 90

*Cardio

*Running like a crazy around the neighborhood doing errands

Really surprised myself today...wasn't feeling too hot after school (which sucked btw) but _dove _into the gym after getting off the El today.  Can't have four days in a row with no training, I think I'd have to be comatose.

Kept workout light (both weight and timewise), really liked the movement on the leg extensions.  Weight ready to upped on almost all exercises.  Back again tomorrow morning.


----------



## grant (Feb 7, 2006)

*February 7, 2005*

*Torso - Variation of Workout C

*_3-4 sets, 8 x 12 reps, 1.5-2 min. RI
_
Lat Pulldown
10 x 75, 8 x 90, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

DB Decline Press
12 x 45*2, 10 x 45*2, 10 x 45*2

Alt. Uni-Lat. DB Press
6 x 35*2, 6 x 35*2, 6 x 35*x

Seated Row
10 x 75, 8 x 90, 8 x 90

DB Shrug
12 x 55, 12 x 55, 12 x 55

Machine Chest Press
12 x 135, 7 x 150, 7, 6 partial x 150

*Cardio

*5 min. walk to the El.

Lat Pulls felt good, lovin'  the decline DB presses, although I could see how a rotator cuff could be damaged, have to be careful.


----------

